# Trump wants to house migrant children in ‘tent cities’



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 12, 2018)

> The Trump administration has adopted a  of separating undocumented families who are intercepted trying to cross the border, meaning thousands of terrified small children are now, in effect, wards of the U.S. government. In March, the Trump administration was reportedly  the possibility of housing the children at military bases. Now, McClatchy  Tuesday, the Trump White House is progressing with that plan and is looking to build tent cities at military bases to alleviate the strain on Department of Health and Human Services shelters which are now at 95 percent of capacity, home to 10,0000 children.
> 
> From McClatchy:
> 
> ...





> The Trump administration is reportedly looking to house thousands of migrant children in “tent cities” at military outposts across Texas.
> 
> The Department of Health and Human Services will conduct a visit at Fort Bliss near El Paso to inspect a parcel of land where the administration is looking to house 1,000 to 5,000 unaccompanied children, .
> 
> ...



...well the Nazi allegories about Trump aren't getting far off anymore...and this is after cozying up to a guy who has his own concentration camps...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad! 3


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah, even if you are pro-Trump and anti-immigration....separating kids from their non-abusive parents is heartless....

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 12, 2018)

Why the fuck does he want to build refuge camps?

He's such a callous twat he thinks separating parents from their young children, then housing them in horrid conditions is the best way to curtail illegal immigration? What a heartless, despicable ass.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 12, 2018)

Especially on kids....even George W Bush and previous Republican presidents would not dream to do that on minors.

Hell, George W Bush was the one who pushed to treat minor illegal immigrants as refugees or protected guests with the right to appear before a judge in the deportation methods in his term.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 12, 2018)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Especially on kids....even George W Bush and previous Republican presidents would not dream to do that on minors.
> 
> Hell, George W Bush was the one who pushed to treat minor illegal immigrants as refugees or protected guests with the right to appear before a judge in the deportation methods in his term.


Sessions and Trump have been gleefully defending the separation of undocumented immigrant children from their parents. The two fuckers have literally gone full Nazi.



> A group of lawmakers and public officials in Washington state denounced the Trump administration Saturday for a policy that is resulting in the separation of undocumented immigrant families at the Mexican border, accusing the administration of causing undue trauma to children and parents who might be legally seeking asylum in the United States.
> 
> Although Seattle is some 1,500 miles north of the U.S.-Mexico border, the debate over family separations hit closer to home for the Evergreen State after dozens of undocumented immigrants were transferred last week to the Federal Detention Center in SeaTac, near Seattle-Tacoma International Airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 12, 2018)

Sessions also decided to stop accepting female refugees suffering with abuse from their husbands or close relatives.....

Idiots.

Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 12, 2018)

Only someone such as Joe Arpaio would think of such tactics.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 13, 2018)

Someone needs to call America out on this, we’re the supposed leaders of the free world but actively participating in barbaric practices like this.

What does anyone gain from separating children from their parents and what exactly is President Cheeto going to do with these children??


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why the fuck does he want to build refuge camps?
> 
> He's such a callous twat he thinks separating parents from their young children, then housing them in horrid conditions is the best way to curtail illegal immigration? What a heartless, despicable ass.


They aren't 'refugee camps', that would be a compassionate attempt to find them temporary housing. They are concentration camps, plain and simple.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Someone needs to call America out on this, we’re the supposed leaders of the free world but actively participating in barbaric practices like this.
> 
> What does anyone gain from separating children from their parents and what exactly is President Cheeto going to do with these children??



In my darkest fears for them, the Thirteenth Amendment:  

*Section 1.* Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, _*except as a punishment for crime* whereof the party shall have been duly convicted_, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction.

*Section 2.* Congress shall have power to enforce this article by appropriate legislation.

But I pray it never gets to that point.  There'd be no redemption left for Republicans if they allow things to get to this point.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 13, 2018)

At least he isn't killing unarmed Mexicans in border like @Chelydra once suggested.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Trump can’t make that order.  It’s unconstitutional.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> At least he isn't killing unarmed Mexicans in border like @Chelydra once suggested.



That probably comes later, potentially before the Republicans declare war on Mexico because they refuse to build the wall one too many times. 

Before yesterday, my worry was that Trump would trigger World War III with North Korea.  Now, horrifyingly, I'm worried he'll declare it against America's allies.



Rukia said:


> Trump can’t make that order.  It’s unconstitutional.



Exactly, but the Republicans will let him do it anyway because, in this administration, "anything Trump says or does is considered constitutional."


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 13, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> They aren't 'refugee camps', that would be a compassionate attempt to find them temporary housing. They are concentration camps, plain and simple.



utterly despicable.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 13, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> utterly despicable.


I wouldn't be surprised if the 1,500 missing immigrant children turned up dead at this point having been 'tested out' in an underground version of this.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 13, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Trump can’t make that order.  It’s unconstitutional.


"Unconstitutional" means nothing if Congress doesn't impeach the president for it.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 13, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the 1,500 missing immigrant children turned up dead at this point having been 'tested out' in an underground version of this.



It's become a meme at this point, but I'd sincerely like to see bacon and his Bible-beliefs condemn Trump on this.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2018)

Inb4 people start arguing the US had concentration camps for the Japanese during WW2 and that this is no different because it's meant for people committing acts against the nation.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2018)

Trump gets blocked pretty much any time he pulls any bullshit.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 13, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> That probably comes later, potentially before the Republicans declare war on Mexico because they refuse to build the wall one too many times.
> 
> Before yesterday, my worry was that Trump would trigger World War III with North Korea.  Now, horrifyingly, I'm worried he'll declare it against America's allies.
> 
> ...



Nah come on American companies need cheap "slave" or "indentured" labor...it be waste to shoot all those Mexicans. Put them to work in jobs "Real" Americans won't do...like cleaning floors, farming, etc. Sweat shops to make microchips and shit if we do start tariffs on everyone.


----------



## stream (Jun 13, 2018)

> “If people don’t want to be separated from their children, they should not bring them with them,” Sessions told Hewitt. “We’ve got to get this message out. You’re not given immunity.”


The words "cruel and unusual punishments" come to mind.

Sessions really is a nasty piece of work. I'm not sure if he believes everything that he's saying, or if he's just determined that "tough on crime" was the best strategy for his career. Either way, he's bringing the US close to a repressive state.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 13, 2018)

Took some hints and pointers from Kim I see.

Pretty disgusting tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2018)

Oh well, this is America. 



Rukia said:


> Trump can’t make that order.  It’s unconstitutional.


Has that stopped him so far?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2018)

What frightens me with Trump is that he isn't actually dealing with a crisis.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 13, 2018)

Canadians in the US are next.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 13, 2018)

same.guy that is trying to pardon himself


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 13, 2018)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Canadians in the US are next.



LOCK THEM UP...CANADA IS NOT SENDING THEIR BEST

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 13, 2018)

The US is disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 13, 2018)

Oedipa said:


> The US is disgusting.



Says the poster praising Italy for refusing to allow immigrants ships to dock at their ports. 

I guess it's ok when Europeans do it.

Kappa

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Jun 13, 2018)

Ah, sweet ad hominem we meet again.

Friendly reminder: Italy's approach is saving lives. While this is just comic book villainy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Undertaker (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, somebody has to work on building that wall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 13, 2018)

Undertaker said:


> Well, somebody has to work on building that wall.


Hopefully they do it like the Death Star and leave a secret flaw for future illegals to exploit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 13, 2018)

>People trying to defend criminals who illegally came into a country

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 4


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 13, 2018)

stream said:


> The words "cruel and unusual punishments" come to mind.
> 
> Sessions really is a nasty piece of work. I'm not sure if he believes everything that he's saying, or if he's just determined that "tough on crime" was the best strategy for his career. Either way, he's bringing the US close to a repressive state.



I mean yeah but at the same time these people are caught committing a crime. I generally don't think homeless US criminals get to stay with their children if they have them with them when they commit crimes ? I'm trying to be humanitarian, but what happens to the children should depend on what happens to the parents. If they go to prison, then they should obviously be housed elsewhere.

Also looking at this article, y'all seem to be ignoring something which the rather biased source is even admitting, and that coming from someone who uses the oh so non biased reporting style of opening with the non quoted, "factual" statement "vicious policy":

This is to be done as a measure temporarily to aleviate overcrowding of existing facilities.

Also note this part "The Obama administration also detained children but some were released to family.". Some. So a number that may very well even be the majority (tenatively, given the lack of proper figures) seemed to be dealt with the exact same way under Obama as under Trump ?

Yet no one called Obama a nazi, like the OP has called Trump in this same thread ?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 13, 2018)

WWIII:

The Axis: US and Russia

VS

The allies: Germany, Canada and Japan.

What a turnaround.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 13, 2018)

This is more disturbing than most people realize.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 13, 2018)

Just imagine all the child trafficking that goes on to all the children that go missing. This is the kinda shit you get with the Republican party.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 13, 2018)

Why on earth is this guy separating children from their parents in the first place?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 13, 2018)

Orochibuto said:


> WWIII:
> 
> The Axis: US,Russia *and North Korea*
> 
> ...



Fixed for accuracy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jun 13, 2018)

Rax said:


> >People trying to defend criminals who illegally came into a country



I don't support illegal immigration either, but there's such a thing as cruel and unusual punishment, as has been mentioned. Separating families from their children is above and beyond, and this tent cities thing would be a dumb idea even if it weren't as others have described it.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I don't support illegal immigration either, but there's such a thing as cruel and unusual punishment, as has been mentioned. Separating families from their children is above and beyond, and this tent cities thing would be a dumb idea even if it weren't as others have described it.


What would you propose we do with the illegals?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> What would you propose we do with the illegals?


You can send them home without treating them like fucking animals.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> They're criminals.


Deabtable. 

They’re still people. You don’t get to treat them like shit just because they broke a law.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Deabtable.
> 
> They’re still people. You don’t get to treat them like shit just because they broke a law.


How are they not criminals if they break the law by entering the country illegally?


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 14, 2018)

You're not addressing the point Rax



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can send them home without treating them like fucking animals.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

GrimaH said:


> You're not addressing the point Rax


They're treated like what they are: foreign Criminals.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> They're criminals.


No, most are refugees fleeing from horrible things and they are then treated like the scum of the universe due to assholes like Trump and Sessions who are motivated solely by racism.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, most are refugees fleeing from horrible things and they are then treated like the scum of the universe due to assholes like Trump and Sessions who are motivated solely by racism.


Do they enter the country illegally? Yes or no?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> They're treated like what they are: foreign Criminals.


Even war criminal has rights

You dont let them die in ship


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> How are they not criminals if they break the law by entering the country illegally?


Because a lot of them are breaking the law to stay alive. These people live in terrible countries partially due to the US, either through US intervention and sabotage of their economy or through the war on drugs making the drug trade in their countries boom and thus enabling gangs and cartels to have literal control of their federal government. 

When you're running for your life breaking a law like this could be seen as the only way and in the past there was some leeway for them. Sessions is such a racist he removed the protection though.


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> They're treated like what they are: foreign Criminals.



Even criminals have rights. You can't send criminals to jail and just watch them rot in pisspoor conditions as you treat them like animals. The whole point of prison is to reform in addition to punish. In fact, the two are closely linked in that the punishment should be carried out with the aim of reform.

If you're going to punish people excessively for a given crime, that leads to resentment rather than reformation, and the criminal won't be apt to learn anything. Hence the concept of cruel and unusual punishment. So if I were to humor you and say that these illegal immigrants are in fact criminals just by virtue of crossing the border without papers, then I can easily make the argument that these tent cities are tantamount to concentration camps. That is undoubtedly cruel and unusual punishment.

As CTK said, what should be done is to send them home without treating them like animals. Just because you commit a crime doesn't mean you cease to be human. No one has any right to judge who is more human than another to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> How are they not criminals if they break the law by entering the country illegally?


We have far too many people in US prisons. Keeping people in US prisons who don't belong here means feeding and clothing them at the expense of taxpayers. They shouldn't be here at all, nor should they be eligible to return. Now if additional crimes are committed while here, especially violent ones, then prison is a good idea. If their nations of origin want to lock them up for leaving the country illegally, that would be wonderful, and it would help a great deal. I suppose the other way, and Republicans would love this... kill them.


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Eros said:


> I suppose the other way, and Republicans would love this... kill them.



I remember some posters here suggested exactly this.


----------



## Eros (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> I remember some posters here suggested exactly this.


I don't like the idea at all. Sadly, over the course of US history, genocide is a common theme. The Nazis were not the only ones guilty of genocide in World War 2, and the Civil War was epic genocide. That's the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 14, 2018)

Eros said:


> I don't like the idea at all. Sadly, over the course of US history, genocide is a common theme. The Nazis were not the only ones guilty of genocide in World War 2, and the Civil War was epic genocide. That's the tip of the iceberg.


Japan committed genocide in WWII, and the Soviet Union did as well during their push to Germany but it was swept under the rug. But...there wasn't a genocide in the American Civil War.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 14, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Japan committed genocide in WWII, and the Soviet Union did as well during their push to Germany but it was swept under the rug. But...there wasn't a genocide in the American Civil War.


Eh. It's more about how people were tortured and such, outside of the field of battle, and the violations of the conventions of war that made it so. War is war, but torturing people to death by the thousands is genocide. Also, cities like Atlanta were burned to the ground. That means innocent people died. That's genocide.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because a lot of them are breaking the law to stay alive. These people live in terrible countries partially due to the US, either through US intervention and sabotage of their economy or through the war on drugs making the drug trade in their countries boom and thus enabling gangs and cartels to have literal control of their federal government.
> 
> When you're running for your life breaking a law like this could be seen as the only way and in the past there was some leeway for them. Sessions is such a racist he removed the protection though.


Breaking the law is still breaking the law . Quit trying to justify being a criminal.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

T


Roman said:


> I see Rax has once again shown his pretty little mug here to show how stupid he is to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





There's a huge gap between domestic criminals and foreign criminals .


Domestic ones are the problem of the country .


Foreign criminals shouldn't even be their problem . They shouldn't be there at all


You're not gonna make me feel bad for people who illegally enter a country then get caught .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Eros said:


> We have far too many people in US prisons. Keeping people in US prisons who don't belong here means feeding and clothing them at the expense of taxpayers. They shouldn't be here at all, nor should they be eligible to return. Now if additional crimes are committed while here, especially violent ones, then prison is a good idea. If their nations of origin want to lock them up for leaving the country illegally, that would be wonderful, and it would help a great deal. I suppose the other way, and Republicans would love this... kill them.


>instantly goes to demonize anyone on the right


Lel


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Foreign criminals shouldn't even be *their* problem . They shouldn't be *there* at all



What do you mean by this? Who are they? Where is there?



Rax said:


> You're not gonna make me feel bad for people who illegally enter a country then get caught .



So would it be correct for me to say you value nationality over humanity?




Rax said:


> >instantly goes to demonize anyone on the right
> 
> 
> Lel



There are people on this very forum that advocated killing illegal immigrants during any attempt to cross the border. He's not demonizing anyone, people have legit made that argument.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> What do you mean by this? Who are they? Where is there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should be in their own countries. They're their problems. Not ours.

Again, why should I feel bad for people who illegally come into the country and completely bypass those who enter the country legally and fairly, ultimately making it HARDER for those who follow the steps and rules to come in?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> They should be in their own countries. They're their problems. Not ours.



So send them back to their country so they can be dealt with at home. I don't understand why you would disagree with this.

Also, do answer this question:

"So would it be correct for me to say you value nationality over humanity?"



Rax said:


> Again, why should I feel bad for people who illegally come into the country and completely bypass those who enter the country legally and fairly, ultimately making it HARDER for those who follow the steps and rules to come in?



First of all, you're ignoring the fact that the ones who enter the country "illegally" generally do so legally at first. They board a plane, go through all the typical customs procedures, including obtaining a temporary/tourist visa, and end up overstaying their welcome.

Secondly, no one is asking you to "feel bad" for the illegals. We're saying that sending them to what amount to concentration camps is an excessive measure. It's far more sensible to simply send them back to where they came from and do so without treating them like cattle. The only reason why you would disagree with this is because you feel like illegals ought to receive such punishment is out of spite more than anything. Sure, they crossed the border without papers, but assuming that's all they did, why dole out cruel and unusual punishment? From a logical perspective, there is no reason to take extreme measures and simply deport them. Anything more is a waste of tax money.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> So send them back to their country so they can be dealt with at home. I don't understand why you would disagree with this.
> 
> Also, do answer this question:
> 
> ...


That's what people are trying to do. Those that have American citizen born children over complicate it.

I'm not going to answer your loaded question in an attempt to demonize me.

Still illegals at that point.

>Over bleeding the idea as a concentration camp

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> That's what people are trying to do. Those that have American citizen born children over complicate it.



So you're saying the children should be separated from their parents (assuming said parents are not abusive)?



Rax said:


> I'm not going to answer your loaded question in an attempt to demonize me.



You seem to be obsessed with trying not to get "demonized". Are you afraid?



Rax said:


> >Over bleeding the idea as a concentration camp



Considering thousands of ICE detainees were made to do forced labor, I wouldn't say I'm "over-bleeding" the idea. Not at all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> So you're saying the children should be separated from their parents (assuming said parents are not abusive)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me why illegals should be able to have the ability to break into the country and all they have to do to say in without going through any of the proper processes is have a kid born within the confines of the country? Why even have rules at that point? 

I'm aware of what people on the left do. They instantly try to make anyone who isn't on their side look like the bad guy the cheapest way possible. I'm not willing to play towards such an underhanded strategy.

You know how you avoid all of that? Don't break into a country and spit on their laws.


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> ell me why illegals should be able to have the ability to break into the country and all they have to do to say in without going through any of the proper processes is have a kid born within the confines of the country?



Interesting. When have I ever said we should allow unrestricted entry to illegals? Seems like you haven't been reading my posts at all.

I find it interesting because anytime I get into a debate with someone about the topic of immigrants, even when part of my argument is that the illegals should simply be deported, something right-wingers have no reason whatsoever to disagree with, but that they should be treated humanely and not be excessively punished, somehow they turn around and ask me this question like that's been my argument all along.

And then they cry wolf and say they're misunderstood. What a load of bull.



Rax said:


> Why even have rules at that point?







Rax said:


> I'm aware of what people on the left do. They instantly try to make anyone who isn't on their side look like the bad guy the cheapest way possible. I'm not willing to play towards such an underhanded strategy.



My question was legitimate tho. It wasn't cheap by any stretch. You say that there's no way anyone can make you feel bad for people who cross national borders illegally. Putting that alongside your argument that they deserve whatever punishment they receive because they're criminals, justifying subhuman treatment (which has been proven to happen in such "tent cities"), I asked whether or not you value nationality over humanity. This is because you don't seem to care about treating criminals humanely or that they have rights under Geneva conventions given your rhetoric here.



Rax said:


> You know how you avoid all of that? Don't break into a country and spit on their laws.



And this justifies inhumane treatment of illegals how?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

You're acting like they should be exempt from the rules because of their families that are legal citizens.

They shouldn't be politely kicked out. If it literally just is a casual release back out like it's nothing then they're just gonna do it again. Some form of punishment is required.

I'm not going to play into your trap questions.

Tell me, if there aren't repercussions and punishments involved in the process why wouldn't they just break in again knowing nothing bad will happen if they get caught?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 14, 2018)

What crime have they been convicted of @Rax?

Be specific.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> What crime have they been convicted of @Rax?
> 
> Be specific.


Illegally entering a country...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> >instantly goes to demonize anyone on the right
> 
> 
> Lel


No. I actually have no problem with the Conservative Party of the United Kingdom at this point in time. I don't necessarily agree with them on everything, but they're fairly reasonable when it comes to working with others. I wish the Republicans were more like them.


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> You're acting like they should be exempt from the rules because of their families that are legal citizens.



At no point have I argued or implied any such thing and I have no idea who you came to think that was my argument. If you cross national borders illegally, by all means you should be deported and sent back to where you came from. That is the most appropriate punishment because the message should be "if you want to enter the country, do so properly and get the documentation you need." Anything beyond that is just spite.



Rax said:


> They shouldn't be politely kicked out. If it literally just is a casual release back out like it's nothing then they're just gonna do it again. Some form of punishment is required.



If they try again, they'll get kicked out again. They'll get the message eventually. Besides, even if you wanted to punish illegals, sending them to concentration camps and separating them from their kids is atrocious.



Rax said:


> I'm not going to play into your trap questions.



It's not a trap question. Just answer it. If you're afraid of being demonized because of how you might answer it, then maybe you know your answer is wrong from a humane pov.



Rax said:


> Tell me, if there aren't repercussions and punishments involved in the process why wouldn't they just break in again knowing nothing bad will happen if they get caught?



How is being sent back home not a repercussion to begin with? Chances are that they don't have a home or financial stability in the country they came from as they're trying to get into your country for a reason. Sending them back potentially means putting them out on the streets with no job to fall back on and perhaps even no family to look after them. That's already bad enough for them. For them, being deported IS bad. If you can't recognize that much, then the only explanation for your rhetoric is that you lack empathy and you literally only want to punish illegals out of spite. In fact, if you do recognize this fact and STILL think they deserve punishment, that would be even worse.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> At no point have I argued or implied any such thing and I have no idea who you came to think that was my argument. If you cross national borders illegally, by all means you should be deported and sent back to where you came from. That is the most appropriate punishment because the message should be "if you want to enter the country, do so properly and get the documentation you need." Anything beyond that is just spite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there's no repercussions to it then they'll just do the same shit again. 

And you're willing to say "They may give up eventually" which clearly doesn't happen.

Because once sent back all soft and casual like they'll just do it again since they'd be aware nothing will happen to them if they get caught again...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

So you're not even reading my posts at all at this point. You're just regurgitating everything you said and ignoring what I've written. No point in debating this with you at this rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> So you're not even reading my posts at all at this point. You're just regurgitating everything you said and ignoring what I've written. No point in debating this with you at this rate.


Your posts have become "Just politely kick them out and be surprised when they immediately break back in. Don't punish them though!"


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Your posts have become "Just politely kick them out and be surprised when they immediately break back in. Don't punish them though!"



Yeah. Keep proving you haven't read my post


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> *If they try again, they'll get kicked out again. They'll get the message eventually. *
> 
> 
> .



Yes, criminals are known for learning the error of their ways without any punishment requires.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


>


You're acting like anyone would stop doing something if there were zero repercussions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> How is being sent back home not a repercussion to begin with? Chances are that they don't have a home or financial stability in the country they came from as they're trying to get into your country for a reason. Sending them back potentially means putting them out on the streets with no job to fall back on and perhaps even no family to look after them. That's already bad enough for them. For them, being deported IS bad. If you can't recognize that much, then the only explanation for your rhetoric is that you lack empathy and you literally only want to punish illegals out of spite. In fact, if you do recognize this fact and STILL think they deserve punishment, that would be even worse.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


>


That just gives them another reason to break back into the country

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> That just gives them another reason to break back into the country



And you're an idiot for thinking being sent back to that isn't enough repercussion for them. Why not just come out and admit you don't want them in your country, legally or illegally? That would be easier for you personally.

I'm done.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> And you're an idiot for thinking being sent back to that isn't enough repercussion for them. Why not just come out and admit you don't want them in your country, legally or illegally? That would be easier for you personally.
> 
> I'm done.


Again, that's not going to work.

If all you do to someone that steals from your store is make them leave the store and that's that they're just gonna do it again 

What you described is only more encouragement to break into the country again.

And don't even try that shit. My Grandmother is an immigrant from the Philippines. She's a legal citizen now. If you enter in fairly and follow the rules then you're fine.

What I don't want are unnecessary criminals who act like they have the right to be here without following a single rule.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 14, 2018)

Roman said:


> And you're an idiot for thinking being sent back to that isn't enough repercussion for them. Why not just come out and admit you don't want them in your country, legally or illegally? That would be easier for you personally.
> 
> I'm done.


The other thing people forget is how ruthless coyotes are. These coyotes work for the cartels. People have to save up a lot of money to be smuggled in. Other options include walking through one of the harshest deserts in the world, risking death. If you're crossing in Texas, it means crossing at a river that may or may not be partly dry, depending upon how much rain the region has had. Regardless, there is wildlife in that river, and there are ICE and border patrol agents along with local police patrolling, and you might get shot or arrested. You might get killed by the elements. You might die of hunger or thirst. Entering the US illegally is not a smart idea, and it's becoming more dangerous by the day. Still, nobody is talking about getting to the root causes of the problem: crime, economic instability, and government corruption (to name a few).


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Attorney General Jeff Sessions has broad power over immigration law, and he has  to condemn thousands of immigrants to  in their home countries. On Monday, Sessions issued his most startling decision yet in _Matter of A-B-_,  from seeking asylum in the United States. Since 2014, when the Board of Immigration Appeals issued its ruling in _Matter of A-R-C-G-_, it has been settled that these abuse victims may qualify for asylum. But in one fell swoop, Sessions overturned four years of precedent, using  to prevent these individuals from seeking refuge in the U.S.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

*Sobering photos show a Texas detention center for immigrant children where a mural of Trump is painted on a wall*

*http://www.businessinsider.com/migr...es-details-us-mexico-border-casa-padre-2018-6*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Illegally entering a country...?


Most of them entered legally actually.  Any crimes they would have been alleged to commit would have been "overstaying visa" or similar things.  Or possibly failure to fill out the appropriate paperwork in which case they're not breaking laws at all but rather have procedural violations that would be sorted out in court.  Of course, that assumes they ever get to see the inside of a court.

So again, go do your research, show what specific charges they have been _convicted_ of violating.  Court records are public, should be very quick to sort out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Courier Six (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 14, 2018)

Eros said:


> Eh. It's more about how people were tortured and such, outside of the field of battle, and the violations of the conventions of war that made it so. War is war, but torturing people to death by the thousands is genocide. Also, cities like Atlanta were burned to the ground. That means innocent people died. That's genocide.


No, none of those are genocide, Eros. For torture, there wasn't specific rules against it until the Geneva Convention and was common place in all armies. There was also no conduct on how to treat prisoners in the 1800's, there wasn't a systematic wiping out of either union or confederate prisoners on either side. And the march to Atlanta and its burning wasn't a genocide either, it was an example of Total War, which is common place in modern military agreements. No Union or Confederate general deliberately tried to wipe out a population for racial or ethnic reasons.


----------



## Eros (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Illegally entering a country...?


In what court? 

And to your comments about breaking the law: yes but it’s bot an excuse to treat people like animals or separate families of innocent children who have no choice in the matter.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

@Rax 

*Melania Trump’s sketchy immigration history, explained*
*If a new Associated Press report is right, Melania Trump herself was once an “illegal” immigrant.*



You want her deported and Baron in a concentration camp? Or not? Double standards? Let's hear.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Rax
> 
> *Melania Trump’s sketchy immigration history, explained*
> *If a new Associated Press report is right, Melania Trump herself was once an “illegal” immigrant.*
> ...


No, you see, she's _white._
[/Republicans]

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Careful @Rax such logic is frowned on by the denizens of these forums. Too many bleeding hearts here. Too many think people are entitled to break the law at the expense of actual citizens or legal immigrants.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Careful @Rax such logic is frowned on by the denizens of these forums. Too many bleeding hearts here. Too many think people are entitled to break the law at the expense of actual citizens or legal immigrants.



Want to weigh in?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow people actually arguing it's ok to send children to internment camps? 

Cops go around killing PoC and get off free, but when a child enters our soil without papers... Well that's where we draw the line..

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Want to weigh in?



She is a legal citizen now so it's irrelevant. 

However if that were not the case then yes she must be detained and punished for crossing the border illegally.

Illegals are absolute filth.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> She is a legal citizen now so it's irrelevant.
> 
> However if that were not the case then yes she must be detained and punished for crossing the border illegally.
> 
> Illegals are absolute filth.


Filth for fleeing for their lives. Wow


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Filth for fleeing for their lives. Wow



Filth for breaking our immigration laws.

Fixed for _proper_ accuracy.

There is no getting around it, they become *criminals* the *moment* they cross the border illegally.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Filth for breaking our immigration laws.
> 
> Fixed for _proper_ accuracy.
> 
> There is no getting around it, they become *criminals* the *moment* they cross the border illegally.


Seeking asylum isn’t illegal


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Then they need to properly submit themselves to the authorities for processing.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

hadou said:


> Filth? What happened, you came home one day to find an “illegal” going to town on your mom? That’s a lot of hate.



Is that all you bleeding hearts can do is make lame jokes?


----------



## Plexa (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't know why it still baffles me when I see people who are presumably adults yet haven't developed basic empathy yet.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Plexa said:


> I don't know why it still baffles me when I see people who are presumably adults yet haven't developed basic empathy yet.



I don't know why it still baffles me that people have sympathy for criminals.

Basic empathy doesn't entail allowing your resources to be taken, crime rates to increase along with other negative values such as decreasing property values in areas with high illegal populations. Not to mention competing for already limited resources, government or otherwise.

Come here legally, or don't come at all. That is common decency and empathy.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Rasendori said:


> Wow people actually arguing it's ok to send children to internment camps?
> 
> Cops go around killing PoC and get off free, but when a child enters our soil without papers... Well that's where we draw the line..


Do you actually look at the statistics? 

2/3s of the people killed per year by cops are white

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 14, 2018)

why is rax-kun trying to debate something outside the realm of natsu's powerlevel

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Are you okay with parents getting separated from their kids because they go to Prison?


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> why is rax-kun trying to debate something outside the realm of natsu's powerlevel


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

>Comparing that to people who illegally cross the border and hide out to people who come over and work to get their legal citizenship

Why don't we just let all of the people who break the law continue to do whatever the hell they wanted? Should we just let everyone in and drop all laws?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> A garbage post by a garbage poster. Why am I not surprised


Criminals are criminals.

They can either come in within the set up rules or don't come in at all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

I did get a laugh when that dude was talking about "Cops killing all the PoC" when a vast majority of Black and Hispanic people per year killed in America are by their own people due to gang violence. 

Naw, they'd rather bitch about the police to appear like they're "woke"


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> >Comparing that to people who illegally cross the border and hide out to people who come over and work to get their legal citizenship
> 
> Why don't we just let all of the people who break the law continue to do whatever the hell they wanted? Should we just let everyone in and drop all laws?



That is what a majority of posters on this forum want, knowing they will never have to live with the consequences of that policy.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> That is what a majority of posters on this forum want, knowing they will never have to live with the consequences of that policy.


People are becoming idiots.

The best way you can avoid the problem at hand is not illegally entering a country.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Criminals are criminals.
> 
> They can either come in within the set up rules or don't come in at all.


Not sure if being intentionally dense, or just arguing from ignorance. Things obviously aren't that simple


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Not sure if being intentionally dense, or just arguing from ignorance. Things obviously aren't that simple


Why should we give people free passes for breaking the law? 

If you willingly, and knowingly, break the law then I have zero sympathy for you when you get caught and punished.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Not sure if being intentionally dense, or just arguing from ignorance. Things obviously aren't that simple



They are actually, in this case. It just doesn't fit your liberal narrative.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

The liberals don't actually care.

They just like to virtue signal.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> People are becoming idiots.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Why should we give people free passes for breaking the law?
> 
> If you willingly, and knowingly, break the law then I have zero sympathy for you when you get caught and punished.


>free passes 

When did I mention anything of the sort? 

What about the kids? They're supposed to just go support themselves? Then again, expecting you to think about someone other than yourself is probably a mistake on my part 


Chelydra said:


> They are actually, in this case. It just doesn't fit your liberal narrative.


They're not, but considering your posts lead me to believe you're basically perpetually wrong about everything you speak on, I'm not surprised you'd think that way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax being on the side of something kinda automatically invalidates it tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Tell me what you'd do then for these people who've illegally come into a country


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> >free passes
> 
> When did I mention anything of the sort?
> 
> ...


The children are American Citizens.

The illegals are not.

They can go to a nice foster home or go back with their parents.

Tell me otherwise how you'd handle 20-30 million illegals in the country

Just gonna let 'em all stay here?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Tell me what you'd do then for these people who've illegally come into a country




Anyone should be able to come here and no one should be treated any different..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> The children are American Citizens.
> 
> The illegals are not.
> 
> ...



What do you mean the children are American Citizens?


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Anyone should be able to come here and no one should be treated any different.. to bad someone cant come and take you away.


So dangerous people from other countries are fine to come in?

Anyone who you'd find out is part of, for example, ISIS with a background check you'd just let in with absolutely no care or caution?


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What do you mean the children are American Citizens?


If they're born within the country then they're Americans.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What do you mean the children are American Citizens?



He obviously don't know what he is talking about. The children are just as illegal as the parents.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Anyone should be able to come here and no one should be treated any different.. to bad someone cant come and take you away.



No they should not and cannot. You put too many people on a lifeboat and it will sink. Proper US citizens and legal immigrants should always have priority.

We are fortunate that the current government is hard on illegal immigration, the only thing they have done correctly.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> If they're born within the country then they're Americans.



They arent born here.. they are being taken from there parents at the border.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> No they should not and cannot. You put to many people on a lifeboat and it will sink. Proper US citizens and legal immigrants should always have priority.
> 
> We are fortunate that the current government is hard on illegal immigration, the only thing they have done correctly.


I don't get why people want to just let mass immigration happen so America can be driven to shit like Germany and France have become.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> So dangerous people from other countries are fine to come in?
> 
> Anyone who you'd find out is part of, for example, ISIS with a background check you'd just let in with absolutely no care or caution?



Im not talking about isis and most of them arent even illegal that i can remeber. This is about mexican immigrants.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> I don't get why people want to just let mass immigration happen so America can be driven to shit like Germany and France have become.



Trump is president America is already being driven to shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> If they're born within the country then they're Americans.





It's like you didn't read the original post's article at all... or have any idea what this topic is about...

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> It's like you didn't read the original post's article at all... or have any idea what this topic is about...


I came in here to talk about how illegals are criminals.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> The children are American Citizens.
> 
> The illegals are not.
> 
> ...



Perhaps overall citizenship in this country and provie a more direct and easier path to citizenship. Not to mention the children being separared are gonna be possibly traumatized and/or affected negatively by the break-up. If the person is an illegal and they haven't broken any other laws in the country (or major ones for that matter), and pay taxes/serve in the military (big one for me here), they should be allowed to stay.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Trump is president America is already being driven to shit.


Is that why unemployment rates are at an all time low and he just resolved a conflict like N. and S. Korea that no other President was able to do? 

Same dude that actually moved the embassy to Jerusalem like he said he would when so many others said it, including Obama?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Trump is president America is already being driven to shit.



So let's compound that by opening the floodgates and just let people swarm the border.

Flawless logic there. 

And just food for thought, Canada actually has tougher immigration laws than the US, let that sink in, if possible.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Perhaps overall citizenship in this country and provie a more direct and easier path to citizenship. Not to mention the children being separared are gonna be possibly traumatized and/or affected negatively by the break-up. If the person is an illegal and they haven't broken any other laws in the country (or major ones for that matter), and pay taxes/serve in the military (big one for me here), they should be allowed to stay.



Totally agree.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Perhaps overall citizenship in this country and provie a more direct and easier path to citizenship. Not to mention the children being separared are gonna be possibly traumatized and/or affected negatively by the break-up. If the person is an illegal and they haven't broken any other laws in the country (or major ones for that matter), and pay taxes/serve in the military (big one for me here), they should be allowed to stay.


They can stay if the become legal citizens.

My Grandmother was illegal at a point and she did all she could to become a legal citizen. She absolutely despises the idea of people coming in illegally and not giving a shit on becoming legal while still wanting to take part in the country


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> The children are American Citizens.
> 
> The illegals are not.
> 
> ...


Arguing from ignorance it is


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> So let's compound that by opening the floodgates and just let people swarm the border.
> 
> Flawless logic there.
> 
> And just food for thought, Canada actually has tougher immigration laws than the US, let that sink in, if possible.



I dont live in canada so i dont care.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> So let's compound that by opening the floodgates and just let people swarm the border.
> 
> Flawless logic there.
> 
> And just food for thought, Canada actually has tougher immigration laws than the US, let that sink in, if possible.


@Acnologia can tell you how Germany is doing after letting in mass immigrants


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> I came in here to talk about how illegals are criminals.



This isn't a mega thread on illegal immigration. This is about the new policy the US has enforced, which is catching people crossing the border, kidnapping the child, placing him/her in a concentration camp, and sending the parent(s) back across the border.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Arguing from ignorance it is


I'm talking about how illegals are criminals and should be treated as such.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This isn't a mega thread on illegal immigration. This is about the new policy the US has enforced, which is catching people crossing the border, kidnapping the child, placing him/her in a concentration camp, and sending the parent(s) back across the border.


>Calling it a concentration camp

Lel

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This isn't a mega thread on illegal immigration. This is about the new policy the US has enforced, which is catching people crossing the border, kidnapping the child, placing him/her in a concentration camp, and sending the parent(s) back across the border.



As a direct result of _illegal immigration. _These are merely the consequences of their illegal actions.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont live in canada so i dont care.


>Canada
>Wants to tell America how to run
>Is from a country that only lives safely because they hide behind us


Classic.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

This is in kinship to Canada's forced-assimilation boarding schools, and that's seen as one of the darkest patches of Canada's history.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This is in kinship to Canada's forced-assimilation boarding schools, and that's seen as one of the darkest patches of Canada's history.


Meanwhile, Justin Treadeu believes in infinite genders


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> >Calling it a concentration camp
> 
> Lel



a concentration camp is place where large numbers of people, especially political prisoners or members of persecuted minorities, are deliberately imprisoned in a relatively small area with inadequate facilities.

http://www.businessinsider.com/migr...es-details-us-mexico-border-casa-padre-2018-6



Chelydra said:


> As a direct result of _illegal immigration. _These are merely the consequences of their illegal actions.



So you're ruining the potentials of children's lives because of the actions of their parents?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> >Canada
> >Wants to tell America how to run
> >Is from a country that only lives safely because they hide behind us
> 
> ...



wut

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Meanwhile, Justin Treadeu believes in infinite genders



Your comment has no relation to what I brought up about the forced boarding schools.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I dont live in canada so i dont care.



You should, because it hypocrisy to criticize our laws, while ignoring other countries that have even harsher ones, after all you say people should be allowed to cross borders at will.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> No they should not and cannot. You put too many people on a lifeboat and it will sink. Proper US citizens and legal immigrants should always have priority.
> 
> We are fortunate that the current government is hard on illegal immigration, the only thing they have done correctly.


You call 1500 missing kids and concentration camps done correctly?

Don’t you get tired of looking like a terrible person?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You call 1500 missing kids and concentration camps done correctly?
> 
> Don’t you get tired of looking like a terrible person?



It's better than killng them eh? 

See I'm reasonable, this current policy is *better* than my previous idea, however nothing will satisfy you until the borders are completely opened and America decends into third world country status.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Your comment has no relation to what I brought up about the forced boarding schools.


I just like to make fun of Treadeu since he's a moron.


----------



## Plexa (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm not saying that there shouldn't be borders and immigration laws because that would be for an entirely different conversation, but the liberation of slaves, right for women to vote, desegregation, introduction of LGBT/POC/women's rights all came from breaking the law, know your history, breaking the law does not make you 'filth' as has so eloquently been put when that law is flawed or heinous in the first place. Every single crime needs to be contextualised to understand why it happened, why it was bad and what can be done to reverse or amend the process/result, and literally everyone has committed a crime at some point, so simply saying "criminals are scum" is lazy.

If your ability to analyse and evaluate a social or political issue ends with "it's illegal so it's bad" then you really have no place debating these kinds of issues because essentially you just become a government mouthpiece without any critical thinking skills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 14, 2018)

Plexa said:


> I'm not saying that there shouldn't be borders and immigration laws because that would be for an entirely different conversation, but the liberation of slaves, right for women to vote, desegregation, introduction of LGBT/POC/women's rights all came from breaking the law, know your history, breaking the law does not make you 'filth' as has so eloquently been put when that law is flawed or heinous in the first place. Every single crime needs to be contextualised to understand why it happened, why it was bad and what can be done to reverse or amend the process/result, and literally everyone has committed a crime at some point, so simply saying "criminals are scum" is lazy.
> 
> If your ability to analyse and evaluate a social or political issue ends with "it's illegal so it's bad" then you really have no place debating these kinds of issues because essentially you just become a government mouthpiece without any critical thinking skills.




The problem with your argument, is that those issues were brought up by proper US citizens.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

@Aphrodite let 'em all into Canada

Clearly you guys want 'em


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> @Aphrodite let 'em all into Canada
> 
> Clearly you guys want 'em



I think i said in my last post that i DIDN'T live in Canada. Do you read anything before you post?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I think i said in my last post that i DIDN'T live in Canada. Do you read anything before you post?



Your posts are mildly distracting with that emote, actually. 


Anyways, would you just let anyone in? You said everyone should be welcome. Are you for no borders?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Your posts are mildly distracting with that emote, actually.
> 
> 
> Anyways, would you just let anyone in? You said everyone should be welcome. Are you for no borders?



i haven't been using an emote and yes i am for no borders.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> i haven't been using an emote and yes i am for no borders.


That's a fucking horrible idea.

You'd just let in anyone without knowing they're dangerous or not? 

You countries HAVE Borders for safety?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> That's a fucking horrible idea.
> 
> You'd just let in anyone without knowing they're dangerous or not?
> 
> You countries HAVE Borders for safety?



Yeah cause America is so safe.


----------



## Plexa (Jun 14, 2018)

Imagine being so morally repugnant that you tell a woman not to be surprised if she gets sold into sex trafficking.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Plexa said:


> Imagine being so morally repugnant that you tell a woman not to be surprised if she gets sold into sex trafficking.



Just stating something that's likely to happen when you abandon a country like America where women have it good for likely some dirt water shit box where crime can be shrugged off and women are treated like things.

Just like that woman who went to Haiti cause she didn't believe th things about it and the one that went to hitch hike through Turkey.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Meanwhile Aprhrodite is fine letting in anyone, including terrorists and radicals


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Just stating something that's likely to happen when you abandon a country like America where women have it good for likely some dirt water shit box where *crime can be shrugged off and women are treated like things.*
> 
> Just like that woman who went to Haiti cause she didn't believe th things about it and the one that went to hitch hike through Turkey.



It not like America isn't above those things


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> It not like America isn't above those things


Women are treated amazingly in America.

People instantly believe them of any accusation regardless of proof.

And if they're proven liars they aren't punished. Look at what that Mattress girl did to that dude's life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Just stating something that's likely to happen when you abandon a country like America where women have it good for likely some dirt water shit box where crime can be shrugged off and women are treated like things.
> 
> Just like that woman who went to Haiti cause she didn't believe th things about it and the one that went to hitch hike through Turkey.



America is neither the happiest country nor the safest country. Leaving America does not put you at risk for getting sold into sex traffic by default on the sheer merit of leaving. 

Rax, just stop. Wishing rape upon someone is repugnant. Also, the way to make a country better is to have dissenting opinions. If people think things are wrong and could be improved, that's how progress is done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Women are treated amazingly in America.
> 
> People instantly believe them of any accusation regardless of proof.
> 
> And if they're proven liars they aren't punished. Look at what that Mattress girl did to that dude's life



WOW.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Rax was bad enough as a fairy tail wanker. Now he's gone to a whole new level of terrible.



Rax is so delusional he legitimately just said any female who moves out of the United States will be sold into sex trafficking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Women are treated amazingly in America.
> 
> People instantly believe them of any accusation regardless of proof.
> 
> And if they're proven liars they aren't punished. Look at what that Mattress girl did to that dude's life



Yet here you are treating a female poster like shit, simply over a disagreement

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> Yet here you are treating a female poster like shit, simply over a disagreement


...Are you trying to claim telling someone they're idiots over the internet is even remotely comparable?


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Rax is so delusional he legitimately just said any female who moves out of the United States will be sold into sex trafficking.


 Any?

naw

Is it a problem? 

Yes.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Any?
> 
> naw
> 
> ...



@Aphrodite didn't say which country she'd move to if she left America.

You responded, "Don't be surprised if you get sold into sex tracking in another country or get treated like dirt" and "Just stating something that's likely to happen when you abandon a country like America where women have it good"

 This is factually hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Aphrodite didn't say which country she'd move to if she left America.
> 
> You responded, "Don't be surprised if you get sold into sex tracking in another country or get treated like dirt" and "Just stating something that's likely to happen when you abandon a country like America where women have it good"
> 
> This is factually hilarious.


she wants no borders 

Just let in everyone from Mexico

Completely forget the fact their age of sexual consent is 12

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

I mean look what happened to that woman who didn't believe anyone and decided to hitch hike through Turkey to prove them wrong


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> she wants no borders
> 
> Just let in everyone from Mexico
> 
> Completely forget the fact their age of sexual consent is 12



ok. this has absolutely no bearing on what i said previously. again. you've done this.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> ok. this has absolutely no bearing on what i said previously. again. you've done this.


>Clearly implying the folley in her statement that also ropes in the fact other countries carry tons of questionable things that tie into this

Again, the woman who hitch hiked through Turkey.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> >Clearly implying the folley in her statement that also ropes in the fact other countries carry tons of questionable things that tie into this
> 
> Again, the woman who hitch hiked through Turkey.



Why are you so obtuse and caught up on Turkey? She said she'd move away from America. You said she'd be treated like dirt for being a woman and get sold into sex slavery.

Look at the safest countries in the world.

Link removed

America is 55th.

Or on this list.



Notice a trend? America is NOT the safest country. You're spewing anything but facts with every post you make.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why are you so obtuse and caught up on Turkey? She said she'd move away from America. You said she'd be treated like dirt for being a woman and get sold into sex slavery.
> 
> Look at the safest countries in the world.
> 
> ...


You realize that America only ranks there due a few specific cities?

They're in the top if you exclude them. Almost all of America's biggest danger issues are due to gang violence.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> You realize that America only ranks there due a few specific cities?
> 
> They're in the top if you exclude them. Almost all of America's biggest danger issues are due to gang violence.



This is false.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Why are you so obtuse and caught up on Turkey? She said she'd move away from America. You said she'd be treated like dirt for being a woman and get sold into sex slavery.
> 
> Look at the safest countries in the world.
> 
> ...



If anything America keeps getting worse.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> This is false.


That article says that the "3rd highest murders" is a lie...


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

LinkedIn


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> If anything America keeps getting worse.


Kay, bye.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> That article says that the "3rd highest murders" is a lie...



No, the claim is, "The United States has the third-highest rate of homicides worldwide, but drops dramatically in the rankings if four major cities are excluded from the stats."

The article says this is false.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> LinkedIn


Tell me the percentage of murders due to gang violence


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Tell me the percentage of murders due to gang violence



Isn't the onus on you because you seem to be disagreeing with all the facts I've pulled from various studies and organizations? If you have your own data, go ahead and provide it.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, the claim is, "The United States has the third-highest rate of homicides worldwide, but drops dramatically in the rankings if four major cities are excluded from the stats."
> 
> The article says this is false.


Meanwhile in the same article debunking the bullshit you already tried to throw out.

So the one you posted would prove both wrong


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Tbh i think most murders committed in the US are by loved ones and friends more so then being killed by a gang. Just my opinion.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Meanwhile in the same article debunking the bullshit you already tried to throw out.
> 
> So the one you posted would prove both wrong



What?


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> What?


Plus does that list you posted take into account the country population and who they let in/mostly populated by?

All I'm saying is that we have borders for a reason and we shouldn't just let anyone come in and no one has the RIGHT to come to a country they weren't born in. They can earn it or fuck off.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> They can earn it or fuck off.



Soooo.... when you leaving ?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Soooo.... when you leaving ?



Rated agree but winner fit it best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Soooo.... when you leaving ?


I'm an American citizen from birth and I serve in its military. I've got my citizenship 

I was born here. My Grandmother was illegal at a point but she worked to earn her citizenship like immigrants should.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Plus does that list you posted take into account the country population and who they let in/mostly populated by?
> 
> All I'm saying is that we have borders for a reason and we shouldn't just let anyone come in and no one has the RIGHT to come to a country they weren't born in. They can earn it or fuck off.



Yes, Rax - the lists are adjusted according to population.

However, what we're seeing here is that you're racist. Look. There are many countries safer than America. You first tried to say excluding those cities with gang violence would put the US at the top of the safest countries. This has been proven wrong.

You're now trying to shift this by saying violence in America is caused by certain people coming into the country. You seem to have a pretty fixed idea about who you mean, as in the other thread you keep mentioning Mexicans. This is about your hatred for Mexicans and your thinking they are all criminals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> I'm an American citizen from birth and I serve in its military. I've got my citizenship
> 
> I was born here. My Grandmother was illegal at a point but she worked to earn her citizenship like immigrants should.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yes, Rax - the lists are adjusted according to population.
> 
> However, what we're seeing here is that you're racist. Look. There are many countries safer than America. You first tried to say excluding those cities with gang violence would put the US at the top of the safest countries. This has been proven wrong.
> 
> You're now trying to shift this by saying violence in America is caused by certain people coming into the country. You seem to have a pretty fixed idea about who you mean, as in the other thread you keep mentioning Mexicans. This is about your hatred for Mexicans and your thinking they are all criminals.



Well he is no different then Trump. Both are that way against Mexicans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> I'm an American citizen from birth and I serve in its military. I've got my citizenship
> 
> I was born here. My Grandmother was illegal at a point but she worked to earn her citizenship like immigrants should.



DO YOU SEE THE HYPOCRISY WITH THIS? If Trump and his policies were in place when your grandmother was an illegal, YOU WOULDN'T BE AN AMERICAN CITIZEN NOW. YOU WOULDN'T HAVE THE OPPORTUNITIES YOU HAVE NOW. 

Plus, you're making some weird conclusion that ALL ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS are somehow not like your grandmother, like she's some paragon of righteousness. Your aggrandized exceptionalism is incredible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> My Grandmother was illegal at a point but she worked to earn her citizenship like immigrants should.



It's odd how this is okay with you, but some other illegal immigrant gets no sympathy whatsoever from you ?
Should tell your grandmother that they should have locked her up when she came to the US.
At least attempt some consistency, you know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Yes, Rax - the lists are adjusted according to population.
> 
> However, what we're seeing here is that you're racist. Look. There are many countries safer than America. You first tried to say excluding those cities with gang violence would put the US at the top of the safest countries. This has been proven wrong.
> 
> You're now trying to shift this by saying violence in America is caused by certain people coming into the country. You seem to have a pretty fixed idea about who you mean, as in the other thread you keep mentioning Mexicans. This is about your hatred for Mexicans and your thinking they are all criminals.


Tell me the percentage of crimes contributed by gang violence.

I bet this makes me white in your eyes or something


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's odd how this is okay with you, but some other illegal immigrant gets no sympathy whatsoever from you ?
> Should tell your grandmother that they should have locked her up when she came to the US.
> At least attempt some consistency, you know.


She was part of human trafficking and was sold at 14 and gave birth to my mother in the same year.


----------



## Jeroen (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> She was part of human trafficking and was sold at 14 and gave birth to my mother in the same year.



And as sad as that is, it changes nothing about what I said.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Mr. Waffles said:


> And as sad as that is, it changes nothing about what I said.


And she became a legal citizen.

There's definitely a gap between people who willingly break the law and those who were forced to by someone else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 14, 2018)

It’s really scary how pro some of you are about this. You can be against illegal immigration, but not support this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> It’s really scary how pro some of you are about this. You can be against illegal immigration, but not support this.


I'm talking specifically about illegal immigrants.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> I'm talking specifically about illegal immigrants.


And you’re saying it’s ok for them to have their children taken from them. And for what exactly? Would it not be more logical to send them back with their children, why would you basically kidnap children and keep them in camps? 

Like I said you can be against illegal immigration but also be against the inhumane practice of seperating children away from their parents


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> And you’re saying it’s ok for them to have their children taken from them. And for what exactly? Would it not be more logical to send them back with their children, why would you basically kidnap children and keep them in camps?
> 
> Like I said you can be against illegal immigration but also be against the inhumane practice of seperating children away from their parents



He don't even know what this thread is about he thought it was about children in america.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> She was part of human trafficking and was sold at 14 and gave birth to my mother in the same year.



Is this supposed to surprise us? You just said women in every country not the US are sold into sex slavery.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> And you’re saying it’s ok for them to have their children taken from them. And for what exactly? Would it not be more logical to send them back with their children, why would you basically kidnap children and keep them in camps?
> 
> Like I said you can be against illegal immigration but also be against the inhumane practice of seperating children away from their parents



I already brought this up, and he said the kids have US citizenship...


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> And you’re saying it’s ok for them to have their children taken from them. And for what exactly? Would it not be more logical to send them back with their children, why would you basically kidnap children and keep them in camps?
> 
> Like I said you can be against illegal immigration but also be against the inhumane practice of seperating children away from their parents


That's not the conversation I came here to be a part of


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Is this supposed to surprise us? You just said women in every country not the US are sold into sex slavery.


>Twisting my statements


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> I already brought this up, and he said the kids have US citizenship...


I was talking about illegals who have kids within US borders.

I arrived for a different conversation


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> That's not the conversation I came here to be a part of





> The Trump administration has adopted a  of separating undocumented families who are intercepted trying to cross the border,


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Fix the kids to live in a better country? 

I don't really care for this topic, so Ima just exit.

I wanted to talk about how illegals are criminals and should be treated as such.

I'll wait until that thread shows up.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2018)

"All for me, but none for you".

Moving along, folks.

Stop addressing the shaved gremlin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Sounds more like a personal problem rather than a country wide problem.


You’re not making such a good example of not garbage guys.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> >America is bad for women because I dated some mean dudes
> 
> Come on now.



In 2005, 1,181 women were murdered by an intimate partner. That’s an average of three women every day.

According to the National Center for Injury Prevention and Control, women experience about 4.8 million intimate partner-related physical assaults and rapes every year.

According to the National Crime Victimization Survey, which includes crimes that were _not_ reported to the police, 232,960 women in the U.S. were raped or sexually assaulted in 2006. That’s more than 600 women every day

Thats not even new statistics. You know its better to stay quiet and let people think you're stupid then to open your mouth and prove them right.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> In 2005, 1,181 women were murdered by an intimate partner. That’s an average of three women every day.
> 
> According to the National Center for Injury Prevention and Control, women experience about 4.8 million intimate partner-related physical assaults and rapes every year.
> 
> ...



Guess it's only America and only women that suffer.

I wonder if you think men don't suffer


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Guess it's only America and only women that suffer.
> 
> I wonder if you think men don't suffer



No they do but not as much as women do, but according to you america is some safe haven where nothing goes wrong at all.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> No they do but not as much as women do, but according to you america is some safe haven where nothing goes wrong at all.


This is incorrect.

*9 percent*
The percentage of men in the United States who have daily feelings of depression or anxiety, according to data from the ).

*1 in 3*
The share of those men who took medication because of those feelings, according to the survey.

*1 in 4*
The share who spoke to a mental health professional, according to the survey.

*30.6 percent*
The percentage of men who have suffered from a period of depression in their lifetime, when measured by a "gender inclusive depression scale" that includes symptoms such as rage and risk-taking, according to a . The study found no significant difference between the rate of depression in men and in women. Studies that use traditional depression scales, in contrast, found that depression is more common in women than in men.

*4 x*
The suicide rate among American men is about four times higher than among women, according to data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Women are more likely to attempt suicide but men are more likely to succeed.

*85*
White men age 85 and older have the highest suicide rate of any demographic group in the United States, four times larger than the population as a whole. Fifty-one out of every 100,000 white males older than 85 commit suicide each year, more than any other group by age, sex and race, according to 2012 statistics from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.

More than 90% of work related deaths are men

More than 80% of custody battles are won by women

More than 80% alimony payments are men to their ex wives.

More than 90% of military deaths are men

Far more men commit suicide

Women get sentenced to half of the sentence a man gets for the same crime

So much more.

Come on now.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> *9 percent*
> The percentage of men in the United States who have daily feelings of depression or anxiety, according to data from the ).
> ...



I wasnt talking about suicide and work related shit and custody battles and mental breakdowns.. im talking about violence on another person in america. Also this isnt even what this thread is about. Its about the children being treated like animals.


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I wasnt talking about suicide and work related shit and custody battles and mental breakdowns.. im talking about violence on another person in america. Also this isnt even what this thread is about. Its about the children being treated like animals.


If you include prison rapes men get raped more per year than women.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Im done


----------



## Rax (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Im done


Victory!


----------



## Mithos (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> More than 80% of custody battles are won by women



Women "win" custody the majority of the time due to agreements made between the parents that the mother will be the primary caregiver. . 

 who seek custody receive single or joint custody of their child by the Family Court. 



Rax said:


> More than 80% alimony payments are men to their ex wives.



Men make more money than women, so this makes sense.

Further, one needs to make enough money to be able to pay alimony (more men than women), and the ex-partner receiving the alimony generally needs to demonstrate financial need/dependency (more women than men are financially dependent on their partners), and even then the alimony is usually temporary. 

The Courts use a gender-neutral criteria to decide who needs to pay alimony. 



Rax said:


> Far more men commit suicide



Half true.

More men lose their lives to suicide than women, but women make more suicide attempts. Because men and women tend to use different means when trying to kill themselves (men typically opt for more lethal options such as guns), more men end up dying.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2018)

I'd suggest reading a book called "No-No Boy" and reading into executive order 9066.
These closely relate to this... Well, the closest I can find.


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 14, 2018)

Yup 4th world country 

1st world country with 3rd world standards


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Who's deleting my posts?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 14, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> Yup 4th world country
> 
> 1st world country with 3rd world standards


Well actually, if you do the math, that makes it a 2nd world country.

Thanks, Trumpy-Wumpy. still waiting on that mega thread, mods

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who's deleting my posts?



@baconbits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax said:


> Victory!


You lost those as soon as you didn’t even bother to read what the actual situation was

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who's deleting my posts?


One or two of mine were deleted as well. Apparently calling someone a garbage poster is crossing the line, but calling children "absolute filth" is aye okay

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 14, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> One or two of mine were deleted as well. Apparently calling someone a garbage poster is crossing the line, *but calling children "absolute filth" is aye okay *



Well, yeah. That supports Trump.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 14, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> One or two of mine were deleted as well. Apparently calling someone a garbage poster is crossing the line, but calling children "absolute filth" is aye okay


I know how you feel. It’s a losing battle though, best to just breathe and move on. Trust me on this


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> One or two of mine were deleted as well. Apparently calling someone a garbage poster is crossing the line, but calling children "absolute filth" is aye okay



@mr_shadow can you review the posts bacon deleted?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> I know how you feel. It’s a losing battle though, best to just breathe and move on. Trust me on this



Khaleesi moderator
bacon super moderator

I see nothing wrong, @Mbxx @Xiammes @Reznor

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

Rax literally told Aphrodite to brace herself for when she gets raped after moving from America.

@baconbits 

I don't think ANY posts should be deleted, but really - if you're deleting posts, how is that not offensive to you?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @mr_shadow can you review the posts bacon deleted?



Will do later. I'm currently in Guangzhou for the Dragon Boat Festival, so not that focused.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 14, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Will do later. I'm currently in Guangzhou for the Dragon Boat Festival, so not that focused.



OK, Shen Congwen


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> And just food for thought, Canada actually has tougher immigration laws than the US, let that sink in, if possible.



No it doesn't. And this is from personal experience.


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> You're now trying to shift this by saying violence in America is caused by certain people coming into the country.



That seems to be the consensus among people who're generally against immigration in general. Junta, Chie, and others like them say pretty much the same thing whenever the topic comes up.

It's also interesting to note how Chelydra and Rax both twisted everyone's arguments to say all the people here who are against these concentration camps automatically assume we desire unrestricted entry into the the US when that's not at all what we're arguing. It's "you're either for my extreme or you're on the other extreme" and appear to be physically incapable of comprehending arguments that are an in-between those extremes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Jun 15, 2018)

Rax said:


> @Acnologia can tell you how Germany is doing after letting in mass immigrants


Even more worse

Too many of them and too much trouble.


----------



## Zenith (Jun 15, 2018)

I was with Rax, until I read his grandma was an illegal 



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Who's deleting my posts?



Happens to me all the time, and don't even get a notification so can't actually challenge the decision. Recently someone posted about multiculturalism in Japan and there was this beautiful lady, half Jap and half black(?) named Ariana Miyamoto and so I wrote

"Ariana Miyamoto is invincible under the sun

but could also be invincible under my sheets "

Not flaming anyone but the post was arbitrarily deleted.

It's a sad state of affairs.



Jackalinthebox said:


> One or two of mine were deleted as well. Apparently calling someone a garbage poster is crossing the line, but calling children "absolute filth" is aye okay



That's what happens when you arbitrarily decide to tighten the rules, sooner or later you're bound to be inconsistent. They've put themselves in a pickle.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2018)

Zenith said:


> I was with Rax, until I read his grandma was an illegal



I would think you of all people would be more understanding at least. If this was happening in Italy, wouldn't you prefer the refugees be sent back home instead of being kept in concentration camps, making it harder on taxpayers?


----------



## Zenith (Jun 15, 2018)

Roman said:


> I would think you of all people would be more understanding at least. If this was happening in Italy, wouldn't you prefer the refugees be sent back home instead of being kept in concentration camps, making it harder on taxpayers?



Big disclaimer: separating children from their parents is immoral.

When I wrote "I was with Rax", I meant on not allowing illegal immigrants in.


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2018)

Zenith said:


> Big disclaimer: separating children from their parents is immoral.
> 
> When I wrote "I was with Rax", I meant on not allowing illegal immigrants in.



Then you're pretty much agreeing with literally everyone who posted in this thread. It's Rax and Chelydra who seem to think that just because we don't like the concentration camps that it means we want them in with no restrictions.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2018)

I need to make this clear.

*No one is arguing that we should completely open our borders to illegal immigrants.
*
Aphrodite was being ironic in saying we should to prove a point.

The point of contention in this thread is the treatment of the migrants when they cross illegally, not whether we should let them in or not.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zenith (Jun 15, 2018)

Roman said:


> Then you're pretty much agreeing with literally everyone who posted in this thread. It's Rax and Chelydra who seem to think that just because we don't like the concentration camps that it means we want them in with no restrictions.



Oh I see, never mind then, carry on with the lynching.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 16, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> One or two of mine were deleted as well. Apparently calling someone a garbage poster is crossing the line, but calling children "absolute filth" is aye okay



More proof of just how terrible a mod bacon is. My post was deleted too for supposed flaming as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 16, 2018)

There is this common sense law.you steal a car, you will get jailed

Anyone in here advocating that car thief got his house confiscated because stealing car?

Punishment for illegally enter country surely is not separatingntheir children and put the children into camp

Commonsense!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2018)

wibisana said:


> This rax guy is stupid beyond believe.
> 
> There is this common sense law.you steal a car, you will get jailed
> 
> ...



THEY'RE LIKE ANIMALS. AND I CAGED THEM LIKE ANIMALS.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Chie (Jun 16, 2018)

Illegals shouldn't be housed at all. They should penalized and thrown over the boarder.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 16, 2018)

I find the US nationality and immigration laws completely retarded, completely retarded.

A kid, with absolutely zero means to look after himself, is automatically afforded first class citizenship regardless of his parents or situation, just because they happen to have exited a vagina in US soil.

But a competent adult have to go through all sorts of hoops and holes?

That makes, no sense.


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2018)

Orochibuto said:


> I find the US nationality and immigration laws completely retarded, completely retarded.
> 
> A kid, with absolutely zero means to look after himself, is automatically afforded first class citizenship regardless of his parents or situation, just because they happen to have exited a vagina in US soil.
> 
> ...



From what I understand, the rule was made at a time when the US was still a fledgling country. To artificially increase the number of US citizens, this rule was created so that foreign children who had been born on US soil would be allowed in should they want to. It makes less sense now that the US is a fully developed country, however, but hey, it allowed Bruce Lee to come to the US without any trouble so whatever


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 16, 2018)

Wow this thread is depressing.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2018)

wibisana said:


> This rax guy is stupid beyond believe.



Most trump supporters are.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chie (Jun 16, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Most trump supporters are.


Maturity isn't your strong suit, is it?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2018)

Chie said:


> Maturity isn't your strong suit, is it?



It's the truth and if you don't like it not my problem. Then again you support Trump so your opinion dont mean jack shit to me so sorry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Chie (Jun 16, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> It's the truth and if you don't like it not my problem.


It's not really a problem since most people of most demographics are stupid, it's just that it's petty to try to make a point of it.



> Then again you support Trump so your opinion dont mean jack shit to me so sorry.


I'd think it would do you well to take a moment and ponder some of the critique you receive, be it from me or anyone else.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2018)

Chie said:


> It's not really a problem since most people of most demographics are stupid, it's just that it's petty to try to make a point of it.
> 
> 
> I'd think it would do you well to take a moment and ponder some of the critique you receive, be it from me or anyone else.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chie (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm just trying to help.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2018)

Chie said:


> Maturity isn't your strong suit, is it?



He's just "telling it like it is" like Trump would do. Don't go being a soy boy snowflake now.


----------



## Chie (Jun 16, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Don't go being a soy boy snowflake now.


You'd have to be a leftist to be either.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2018)

Chie said:


> You'd have to be a leftist to be either.



Weird, considering these terms only seem suitable for the right. They like to talk shit but as soon as they get shit flung back at them they cry for a safe space.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 16, 2018)

Who took Chie's anti-psychotics away, and gave him internet access? 

Mods, pliss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 16, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Who took Chie's anti-psychotics away, and gave him internet access?
> 
> Mods, pliss.


I had though he had finally found something else to occupy his time, like reviving the Minuteman movement.


----------



## Chie (Jun 16, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Weird, considering these terms only seem suitable for the right. They like to talk shit but as soon as they get shit flung back at them they cry for a safe space.


Then you have a very skewed view of reality, since safe spaces and effeminate men (soy boys) have been predominately advocated by the Left, while the Right have rightly opposed these things.

You can't insult people on the Right by calling them commies or snowflakes, there's no truth in it so the insults won't have any impact.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 16, 2018)

Eros said:


> I had though he had finally found something else to occupy his time, like reviving the Minuteman movement.


There's a settlement in trouble.

Here, I'll mark it on your map.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 16, 2018)

Atlas said:


> He's just "telling it like it is" like Trump would do. Don't go being a soy boy snowflake now.



Im a woman.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 16, 2018)

>10 pages
> sees rax post 
Oh carry on then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David (Jun 16, 2018)

Unforgivable.


----------



## Eros (Jun 16, 2018)

Let's see now. Obviously, doctors have to provide healthcare for these children. I wonder what they think.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 16, 2018)

> Internal government documents  through the Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) by American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU) and International Human Rights Clinic at the University of Chicago School of Law, detail horror stories of child abuse, physical and sexual assault, verbal abuse and medical negligence at the hands of Customs and Border Protection (CBP) agents. The details should be a national security concern, because border agents were already “monstrous” under Barack Obama, and under Donald Trump they have been unleashed and stand to endanger untold numbers:
> 
> In one complaint we obtained, a Border Patrol agent grabbed a girl he claimed was running away, handcuffed her to someone else and dragged them together along the ground, causing “two bruises on her neck, scratches to her shoulders and arms, and thorns in her head.” A 16-year-old recounted that a Border Patrol agent threw him down before he used his boot to smash his head into the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 17, 2018)

People have been asking where are the little girls being kept over and over again. And there seems to be no satisfying answer. 

Then something like this happens. 

BCSO: Deputy accused of sexually assaulting girl, 4, threatened to have mom deported


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 17, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People have been asking where are the little girls being kept over and over again. And there seems to be no satisfying answer.
> 
> Then something like this happens.
> 
> BCSO: Deputy accused of sexually assaulting girl, 4, threatened to have mom deported



Doesn't surprise me. Just let this immigration policy disaster fester for a few more months and I'm sure public opinion will be even worse for this Administration.


----------



## Eros (Jun 17, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Just let this immigration policy disaster fester for a few more months and I'm sure public opinion will be even worse for this Administration.


There is a chance that Interpol will look into what happened to the missing children also, that is if Putin doesn't interfere. He has interfered with the organization in the past. However, investigation of human trafficking and crimes against humanity fall under the purview of Interpol, and it needs to be done before the trail turns too cold.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2018)

So under Bush we had the CIA torture scandal which was kind of made into no big deal by a lot of people and the whole Gitmo thing. 

Now we have Trump and these concentration camps. The Republicans seem to be willing to check off a win as long as they're the one doing the evil thing. I mean, remember them whining about the use of the word czar in our government. Now they're fine with Presidents buddying up to Putin and dictators.


----------



## Eros (Jun 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So under Bush we had the CIA torture scandal which was kind of made into no big deal by a lot of people and the whole Gitmo thing.
> 
> Now we have Trump and these concentration camps. The Republicans seem to be willing to check off a win as long as they're the one doing the evil thing. I mean, remember them whining about the use of the word czar in our government. Now they're fine with Presidents buddying up to Putin and dictators.



And decades ago, it was a Republican President warning us of a tyrannical US President. How ironic.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eros said:


> And decades ago, it was a Republican President warning us of a tyrannical US President. How ironic.


Despite Reagan's warnings, he's part of the reason WHY we're in the mess with Trump in the first place. First he Evangicalized the Republican base, gave them a platform which continually fed them misinformation (Fox News) by loosening journalistic standards, directly contributed to the rise of Islamic Terrorism on the West which freaked out the Far-Right majorly, and pushed the whole stupid Trickle Down Economics down our throat to the point where every Republican in power tries to repeat his mistake. Trump's rise can be traced directly due to what Reagan did in the 1980's.


----------



## Eros (Jun 18, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Despite Reagan's warnings, he's part of the reason WHY we're in the mess with Trump in the first place. First he Evangicalized the Republican base, gave them a platform which continually fed them misinformation (Fox News) by loosening journalistic standards, directly contributed to the rise of Islamic Terrorism on the West which freaked out the Far-Right majorly, and pushed the whole stupid Trickle Down Economics down our throat to the point where every Republican in power tries to repeat his mistake. Trump's rise can be traced directly due to what Reagan did in the 1980's.


Now, that is one area in which I vehemently disagreed with Reagan. I admit that some things about economics baffle me, but that part doesn't at all. Granted, overtaxing the wealthy is bad, but raising taxes on the Middle Class while cutting taxes for the rich is not going to help an economy overall. Rather, it's jiust going to make the great divide between the wealthy and poor bigger. Protectionism is even worse, and I have no idea why any President would think it's a good idea in a global economy. The stock market could crash. That's not a recession. It's a depression.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eros said:


> Now, that is one area in which I vehemently disagreed with Reagan. I admit that some things about economics baffle me, but that part doesn't at all. Granted, overtaxing the wealthy is bad, but raising taxes on the Middle Class while cutting taxes for the rich is not going to help an economy overall. Rather, it's jiust going to make the great divide between the wealthy and poor bigger. Protectionism is even worse, and I have no idea why any President would think it's a good idea in a global economy. The stock market could crash. That's not a recession. It's a depression.


Like I said, its because Reagan loosened journalistic standards and practically created Fox News that we're in this mess.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 18, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Like I said, its because Reagan loosened journalistic standards and practically created Fox News that we're in this mess.


Yeah, the birth of Right Wing talk radio was pretty much the beginning of the end for there being a reasonable alternative to the left in this country.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 18, 2018)

Two years into the Trump administration, and the US has set up concentration camps for the children of migrants.

There was a time when it was the prevailing opinion that comparisons to the rise of Nazi Germany were wild exaggerations. Today the US has improved the pace on the Nazi Party's progression to concentration camps by several years.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 18, 2018)

GrimaH said:


> Two years into the Trump administration, and the US has set up concentration camps for the children of migrants.
> 
> There was a time when it was the prevailing opinion that comparisons to the rise of Nazi Germany were wild exaggerations. Today the US has improved the pace on the Nazi Party's progression to concentration camps by several years.



It'll get worse I'm sure of it. Concentration camps are just a step toward a full blown disaster.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 18, 2018)

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44518942



Cages.  They're keeping these children in _cages._

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 18, 2018)

There is no God. If there were he/she would be raining lightning bolts on these nazis by now.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 18, 2018)

Damning article.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jun/18/donald-trump-us-migrant-camp-border-separation

This part is especially worrying. The US allowing the Republicans to run the country through post-truth politics.


> Trump again tried to shift responsibility for the policy, claiming inaccurately that his administration was simply enforcing the country’s “horrible laws”.
> 
> “I say it’s very strongly the Democrats’ fault,” he said. In a series of tweets earlier on Monday, Trump demanded Congress “CHANGE THE LAWS”.
> 
> There is no law requiring immigration officials to separate migrant families at the border and past administrations have avoided the practice. The separations are the consequence of the Trump administration’s “zero-tolerance” policy that subjects all migrants who are caught trying to enter the US illegally to criminal prosecution. Children cannot be held in federal jails while the adults await trial so they are removed from their parents.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 18, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Damning article.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jun/18/donald-trump-us-migrant-camp-border-separation
> 
> This part is especially worrying. The US allowing the Republicans to run the country through post-truth politics.


The house and senate is run by republicans so wtf is he on about


----------



## Eros (Jun 18, 2018)

Even his wife is against it.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jun 18, 2018)

Eros said:


> Even his wife is against it.


Nah what she said infuriated me with her “both sides” comment


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 18, 2018)

Lel, Melania didn't say those things, her publicity team did. Much like Ivanka she stays silent in the face of Nazi like actions because her family is benefiting from this sham of a presidency. If she really gave a fuck she would go down to the internment camps with a media crew and make a strong statement against this shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 18, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Nah what she said enfuriated me with her “both sides” comment



For those without a subscription to New York Times:

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/jun/17/us-immigration-family-separations-beto-orourke-texas

That seems to be a favored tactic of the family; if you want to deflect blame from your side despite evidence of your wrongdoing, make a "both sides are responsible" claim, while someone else on your side puts the blame squarely on the opposition.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 18, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> There is no God. If there were he/she would be raining lightning bolts on these nazis by now.


On the contrary...YHVH and the Lord Jesus Christ give the people foolish rulers for punishment.

As it is written... "And I will make mere lads their princes, And capricious children will rule over them."~Isaiah 3:4

This nation deserves people like Obama and Trump.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 18, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44518942
> 
> 
> 
> Cages.  They're keeping these children in _cages._



@Rax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rax (Jun 18, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> @Rax


They have food and clean water.

A step up from where they came from.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 18, 2018)

"...Each act, each occasion, is worse than the last, but only a little worse. You wait for the next and the next. You wait for one great shocking occasion, thinking that others, when such a shock comes, will join with you in resisting somehow. You don't want to act, or even talk, alone; you don't want to 'go out of your way to make trouble.' Why not?

Well, you are not in the habit of doing it. And it is not just fear, fear of standing alone, that restrains you; it is also genuine uncertainty. Uncertainty is a very important factor, and, instead of decreasing as time goes on, it grows. Outside, in the streets, in the general community, 'everyone' is happy. One hears no protest, and certainly sees none. You know, in France or Italy there would be slogans against the government painted on walls and fences; in Germany, outside the great cities, perhaps, there is not even this. In the university community, in your own community, you speak privately to your colleagues, some of whom certainly feel as you do; but what do they say? They say, 'It's not so bad' or 'You're seeing things' or 'You're an alarmist.'

And you are an alarmist. You are saying that this must lead to this, and you can't prove it. These are the beginnings, yes; but how do you know for sure when you don't know the end, and how do you know, or even surmise, the end? On the one hand, your enemies, the law, the regime, the Party, intimidate you. On the other, your colleagues pooh-pooh you as pessimistic or even neurotic. You are left with your close friends, who are, naturally, people who have always thought as you have....

But the one great shocking occasion, when tens or hundreds or thousands will join with you, never comes. That's the difficulty. If the last and worst act of the whole regime had come immediately after the first and smallest, thousands, yes, millions would have been sufficiently shocked - if, let us say, the gassing of the Jews in '43 had come immediately after the 'German Firm' stickers on the windows of non-Jewish shops in '33. But of course this isn't the way it happens. In between come all the hundreds of little steps, some of them imperceptible, each of them preparing you not to be shocked by the next. Step C is not so much worse than Step B, and, if you did not make a stand at Step B, why should you at Step C? And so on to Step D.

And one day, too late, your principles, if you were ever sensible of them, all rush in upon you. The burden of self\-deception has grown too heavy, and some minor incident, in my case my little boy, hardly more than a baby, saying 'Jewish swine,' collapses it all at once, and you see that everything, everything, has changed and changed completely under your nose. The world you live in - your nation, your people - is not the world you were born in at all. The forms are all there, all untouched, all reassuring, the houses, the shops, the jobs, the mealtimes, the visits, the concerts, the cinema, the holidays. But the spirit, which you never noticed because you made the lifelong mistake of identifying it with the forms, is changed. Now you live in a world of hate and fear, and the people who hate and fear do not even know it themselves; when everyone is transformed, no one is transformed. Now you live in a system which rules without responsibility even to God. The system itself could not have intended this in the beginning, but in order to sustain itself it was compelled to go all the way."

-Milton Mayer, They Thought They Were Free: The Germans 1933-1945

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HolyHands (Jun 18, 2018)

It's honestly pretty disturbing that a  are defending this policy. Illegal immigrants have been dehumanized to such an extent that they're willing to look away when kids are ripped from their parents and stuffed into cages.

The only saving grace is that Trump's a bumbling idiot. A more intelligent president would have probably gotten away with much worse.


----------



## Eros (Jun 18, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> It's honestly pretty disturbing that a  are defending this policy. Illegal immigrants have been dehumanized to such an extent that they're really to look away when kids are ripped from their parents and stuffed into cages.


Some of them are also actually missing. The government supposedly has no idea where the hell they are. They're probably in a brothel somewhere in Southeast Asia.


----------



## Roman (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 19, 2018)

I saw it and while it's not ideal it seems retaively spacious when compared with regular prison cells, and you do have to limit their movement somehow so they don't run off.

Because when they don't peopole complain that the goverment loses track of them.



> The Los Angeles Times, which also sent a team there, described the 72,000 sq ft facility as "clean and spare, with bare concrete floors".
> 
> A patrol agent currently in charge of the site, John Lopez, told the paper the 42 portable toilets on site are cleaned three times a day. There are three paramedics, two medical members of staff and 310 employees - but no mental health staff, or training, the paper notes. The main lights in the building remain on at all times.



As a temporary measure during a time of overcrowding of all available facilities this doesn't seem that bad.


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I saw it and while it's not ideal it seems retaively spacious when compared with regular prison cells, and you do have to limit their movement somehow so they don't run off.
> 
> Because when they don't peopole complain that the goverment loses track of them.
> 
> ...


Would a gulag in northern Alaska be a suitable location?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 19, 2018)

Eros said:


> Would a gulag in northern Alaska be a suitable location?



It's not ideal but this is the processing area, the actual living quarters are a lot nicer.


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> It's not ideal but this is the processing area, the actual living quarters are a lot nicer.



So they're not even doing any waterboarding? How boring.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 19, 2018)

Eros said:


> So they're not even doing any waterboarding? How boring.


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 19, 2018)

Eros said:


> Interesting.



Not sure if sarcastic.


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Not sure if sarcastic.


So far, no human rights violations. That's interesting. Then again, that side of it is not going to be in plain view.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 19, 2018)

Funny how misinformation spreads like wildfire. Thankfully, the NY Times rectified it.
_
"This article has been updated to clarify that the Trump administration’s new policy is to prosecute all undocumented border crossers and that the result is to separate parents from children; the policy’s explicit purpose is not to separate undocumented parents and children."



As did the Washington Post.

"*Correction:* A previous version of this post said that Department of Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen had defended the Trump administration policy of detaining undocumented immigrants and separating them from their children as being “for the purpose of deterrence.” Nielsen in fact had testified at a Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee hearing that DHS had not been directed to enact the policy as a means of deterrence. The post has been updated."

_

...And USA Today.

"_Corrections & Clarifications: An earlier version of this column mischaracterized the legal status of 1,475 undocumented migrant children who crossed the U.S.-Mexico border without their parents. Those children were placed in the custody of sponsors screened by the U.S. Department of Health & Human Services. They are no longer in federal custody._"

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 19, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Funny how misinformation spreads like wildfire. Thankfully, the NY Times rectified it.
> _
> "This article has been updated to clarify that the Trump administration’s new policy is to prosecute all undocumented border crossers and that the result is to separate parents from children; the policy’s explicit purpose is not to separate undocumented parents and children."
> 
> ...



To be fair, there is some scrub from the admin, apparently some nobody named Sessions, who feeds into the notion that it is a deterrent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 19, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> To be fair, there is some scrub from the admin, apparently some nobody named Sessions, who feeds into the notion that it is a deterrent.



He's barely associated with the administration.  Basically a coffee boy.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jun 19, 2018)



Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm convinced that if you hate President Trump, you are deranged. Sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Jun 19, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I'm convinced that if you hate President Trump, you are deranged. Sorry.



More than half of this country hate Trump you fool.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 19, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> More than half of this country hate Trump you fool.


In fairness there are a LOT of stupid people in the country...

But that tweet is more a joke than anything.  "Democrats can't win on policy so they'll win by getting more votes."



Huh?  I mean, yeah?  Isn't that how elections are supposed to work?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 19, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I'm convinced that if you hate President Trump, you are deranged. Sorry.





Roman said:


> I need to make this clear.
> 
> *No one is arguing that we should completely open our borders to illegal immigrants.
> *
> ...


----------



## Roman (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm just gonna keep quoting that post until they get it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 19, 2018)

@baconbits I think we should change the title of the thread to reflect what Wikipedia officially has these things listed as: 

Rasmussen’s polls,



> *Wikipedia Added US Border 'Detention Centers' to Its List of Concentration Camps*

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 19, 2018)

I mean that's what it fucking is!

*George Takei: At least during my internment, I was not taken from my parents*




> (CNN)Actor George Takei argued that "in one core, horrifying way," the family separations occurring at the United States' southern border are "worse" than the Japanese-American internment camps during World War II.
> 
> "At least during the internment, when I was just 5 years old, I was not taken from my parents," he wrote in an op-ed for magazine that was published Tuesday. Takei, an American citizen of Japanese ancestry who was detained with his family at camps in Arkansas and California, wrote that there was a "hideous irony" in the comparison.
> "At least during the internment, my parents were able to place themselves between the horror of what we were facing and my own childish understanding of our circumstances," Takei wrote, describing the ways his family protected him from "the grim reality" of their circumstances.
> ...



Let someone who was actually in one tell you what's up.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jun 19, 2018)

So has anyone (defending this) given a good argument as to why illegal immigrants should be put in prison instead of deported? Deportation removes the illegal immigrant from your territory and doesn't displace innocent children.  

My guess is no.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 19, 2018)

afgpride said:


> So has anyone (defending this) given a good argument as to why illegal immigrants should be put in prison instead of deported? Deportation removes the illegal immigrant from your territory and doesn't displace innocent children.



Because they are racists that want to see brown people suffer. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Also, this is a good read. The eight stages of genocide. Looks like we're at stage 6.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 19, 2018)

I suppose the next G7 Summit Trump goes to he'll have plenty of other world leaders to chastise him over this.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> I suppose the next G7 Summit Trump goes to he'll have plenty of other world leaders to chastise him over this.


Assuming he doesn't send his wife in his place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

Utopia Realm said:


> I suppose the next G7 Summit Trump goes to he'll have plenty of other world leaders to chastise him over this.


I don't think he'll be welcome at the next one. Things are deteriorating quickly.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 19, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Funny how misinformation spreads like wildfire. Thankfully, the NY Times rectified it.
> _
> "This article has been updated to clarify that the Trump administration’s new policy is to prosecute all undocumented border crossers and that the result is to separate parents from children; the policy’s explicit purpose is not to separate undocumented parents and children."
> 
> ...


Are those all basically opinion pieces since we have direct evidence that disproves all that crap you just posted, Luiz.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2018)

JESUS CHRIST, THEY ARE NOW SENDING BABIES TO THEIR OWN SEPERATE FACILITIES



That's fucking it. I am done with this shit.

America, you can go ahead and fucking burn for all I care.

WHO THE FUCK HOLDS INFANT CHILDREN IN CONCENTRATION CAMPS CALLED "TENDER AGE CENTERS" ?????

WHO?

God fucking damn it

These are babies

FUCK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 19, 2018)

How long before they start "liberating" fetuses? 

Place your bets.


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> JESUS CHRIST, THEY ARE NOW SENDING BABIES TO THEIR OWN SEPERATE FACILITIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, it's totally not me. I would stop it if I could.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2018)

Eros said:


> Erm, it's totally not me. I would stop it if I could.



How is this not illegal?

Why haven't more logical and humane people completely blocked off every government building in the US to strike against this evil action?

Have you come to a point where this is just another day? BTW, I don't mean you personally, but US citizens in general. 

Man, this is not how humans are supposed to be. How can anyone get up in the morning and think this is okay to do?

You guys would be justified to start a civil war over this kind of evil.

But all everyone else is doing is talking and reporting about this fucking nightmare


----------



## Atlas (Jun 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> How is this not illegal?
> 
> Why haven't more logical and humane people completely blocked off every government building in the US to strike against this evil action?
> 
> ...



There is a planned protest on the 30th.


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> There is a planned protest on the 30th.



Well, if there's one in Kansas City, I'm there.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> There is a planned protest on the 30th.



There should be one every fucking day until this shit stops. Do it in rotations or whatever.

This is a human rights issue. Not a political issue.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 19, 2018)

Eros said:


> Well, if there's one in Kansas City, I'm there.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2018)

So disgusted right now. Fuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> How long before they start "liberating" fetuses?
> 
> Place your bets.


You mean forcing the women to have abortions? That's going to be the least of our worries if they're doing what I think they're doing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> How is this not illegal?
> 
> Why haven't more logical and humane people completely blocked off every government building in the US to strike against this evil action?
> 
> ...


The fact of the matter is the majority are despising what's happening, but in reality, until November, there's literally nothing we can do. As long as the Evil Republican Party controls all three branches of government, there is literally nothing that can be done.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 19, 2018)

Is this really much different than the Japanese internment camps? I get these aren't citizens but this feels so immoral and they have to have some protection.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 19, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The fact of the matter is the majority are despising what's happening, but in reality, until November, there's literally nothing we can do. As long as the Evil Republican Party controls all three branches of government, there is literally nothing that can be done.



"There are four boxes to be used in the defense of liberty: , ,  and . Please use in that order."


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The fact of the matter is the majority are despising what's happening, but in reality, until November, there's literally nothing we can do. As long as the Evil Republican Party controls all three branches of government, there is literally nothing that can be done.



Your entire voting system is compromised, and your government is broken. Voting at this point will do shit, because the US system continues to degrade itself further.

Your citizens have more than enough justification to mass strike at this point. Block every Republican government politician building in rotations, do not allow them to fucking live off their corrupted greed until they are all jailed.


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2018)

..............................................

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> ..............................................

Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## Detective (Jun 19, 2018)

He's human filth. I saw that earlier today, and I thought the man reacting to him was a far more restrained person that many others would have been in that situation.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 19, 2018)

Basket of deplorables.


----------



## Eros (Jun 19, 2018)

Detective said:


> Your entire voting system is compromised, and your government is broken. Voting at this point will do shit, because the US system continues to degrade itself further.


I've been wanting to ditch the electoral college since 2000. Twice now it has cost the majority vote winner the presidency in 20 years. 538 elitists should not get to make such an important decision. Now we're seeing the price of using such an antiquated system.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 19, 2018)

Furher Hitler and President Jackson had some good ideas and Trump aims to execute on them. 
Never Again My Ass. First he came for the Illegals who is next?  

Meanwhile Putin and Xi toast each other in the background as Trump destroys America.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 19, 2018)

*Protesters confront DHS Secretary Nielsen with cries of “shame” at Mexican restaurant*




> Protesters chanting “shame, shame” surrounded Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen as she dined at a Mexican restaurant in Washington, DC, to call out the Trump administration’s policy  at the southern border.
> 
> The protesters, members of Metro DC Democratic Socialists of America, confronted Nielsen with cries such as “end family separation” and “kids don’t eat in peace, you don’t eat in peace.”
> 
> ...



Eating at a Mexican restaurant. The nerve of this cunt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> *Protesters confront DHS Secretary Nielsen with cries of “shame” at Mexican restaurant*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty standard hate the people lover their cultural be it music, food, etc.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Because they are racists that want to see brown people suffer.
> 
> Qiaomei Fu
> Also, this is a good read. The eight stages of genocide. Looks like we're at stage 6.


Ding Ding Ding. 

That's the whole story here. Even if you're tough on immigration there's no excuse for this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2018)

It looks like someone stands to make a lot of money from this.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It looks like someone stands to make a lot of money from this.



Someone needs to audit this.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jun 20, 2018)

tax returns when


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It looks like someone stands to make a lot of money from this.


Such dirty money for a non-profit organization.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 20, 2018)

Will you undoubtedly upstanding Americans even do anything other than post angrily on the internet?


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

GrimaH said:


> Will you undoubtedly upstanding Americans even do anything other than post angrily on the internet?


I'm already planning to go to a protest. What more do you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 20, 2018)

Bitch I'm voting so don't judge me.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 20, 2018)

Why separating the kids from their parents?


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Saishin said:


> Why separating the kids from their parents?



Because they want to do something that's cruel, to deny them of human rights, because they don't see them as human.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> JESUS CHRIST, THEY ARE NOW SENDING BABIES TO THEIR OWN SEPERATE FACILITIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump and his cronies need to be send to a "tender age center", and soon.


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> I'm already planning to go to a protest. What more do you want?


Hats off to you then


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

GrimaH said:


> Hats off to you then


I hope someone from the US House of Representatives is there and also one of Missouri's US Senators.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> JESUS CHRIST, THEY ARE NOW SENDING BABIES TO THEIR OWN SEPERATE FACILITIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How dare they follow the letter of the law and put children in adequately staffed care institutions before they propperly decide what will happen.



> By law, child migrants traveling alone must be sent to facilities run by the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services within three days of being detained.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2018)

If I was in the US you better be damn sure I'd be out there protesting this. At the very least I'm extra motivated to vote in the 2022 elections because this cannot continue.


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Roman said:


> If I was in the US you better be damn sure I'd be out there protesting this. At the very least I'm extra motivated to vote in the 2022 elections because this cannot continue.


Are you in Italy as your name suggests? Not much better. That guy seems to be just as bad.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> Are you in Italy as your name suggests? Not much better. That guy seems to be just as bad.



Yeah, he really isn't. Italy is strange tho. I'm surprised the govt has lasted this long but I don't expect it to last until the end of the year.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Are those all basically opinion pieces since we have direct evidence that disproves all that crap you just posted, Luiz.



The first one, perhaps. The other two, however, are simply official statements by journalism sources fixing their own fuck up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm still shocked that the man literally recreated a concentration camp...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2018)

"Concentration camps". Dear god, these people are being played like a fiddle.

The illegal immigrants' children are separated because a detention center is no place for a kid. So they're temporarily kept somewhere nicer while their parents' situation is sorted out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Jun 20, 2018)

Don't be shocked when they start recreating gas chambers...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> I'm still shocked that the man literally recreated a concentration camp...



This analogy would require the occurrence of death and starvation.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 20, 2018)

Luiz said:


> "Concentration camps". Dear god, these people are being played like a fiddle.
> 
> The illegal immigrants' children are separated because a detention center is no place for a kid. So they're temporarily kept somewhere nicer while their parents' situation is sorted out.


That's a flat out fucking lie and you know it, Luiz. We've seen the pictures of where the kids are being kept. We've heard the stories. We've heard how the kids are being fucking treated at the centers. We even had Sessions say this is the primary goal of the no-tolerance policy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That's a flat out fucking lie and you know it, Luiz. We've seen the pictures of where the kids are being kept. We've heard the stories. We've heard how the kids are being fucking treated at the centers. We even had Sessions say this is the primary goal of the no-tolerance policy.



The kid in a cage? That picture was from a Dallas protest.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 20, 2018)

Luiz said:


> The kid in a cage? That picture was from a Dallas protest.


And where did you get that? Not only that, even if that was true, there are more pictures of where the kids are actually being kept. We're actually to the point where babies are separated forcibly from their mothers and kept in cages themselves (Detective posted it). But...no. You claim were spreading misinformation, when you're doing your damnedest to push your own brand. Hell we have fucking videos and audios of ICE officers loving the sounds of crying immigrant children and parents, saying its like an orchestra! AND SESSIONS ON LIVE TV SAID THE GOAL OF THIS IS ZERO-TOLERANCE! For fuck's sake, the denial and cognitive dissonance you have is astounding.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 20, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Post it.


They were posted earlier in the fucking thread! Hell I even shared the article of the child abuse (verbal, sexual, and physical) that is going on in these places! Pilskin posted the video of Sessions saying the separation is the primary goal!


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> JESUS CHRIST, THEY ARE NOW SENDING BABIES TO THEIR OWN SEPERATE FACILITIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agre, we should lock them up.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 20, 2018)

So many conservatives in favor of big government here I see.

You guys obviously don't care how these people are treated, so why not detain the families together?


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2018)

Being surrounded by walls doesn't constitute a cage. Sleeping in dog kennels as they were in 2014 is, but oh that's ok because Obama was a democrat.

@Detective You sound disingenuous.




Americans kids get taken everyday for shit like ...missing school.

Judge Brett told my sister that dhs took her kids for nothing then turned to Did a caseworker and supervisor and dogged them out for frivolous shut and actively working against the parents.

love your rainbow liberal progressive land of unicorns. You don't know shot for how the world isis, so about how you stay in your bubble. You don't know evil, only immorality.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> So many conservatives in favor of big government here I see.
> 
> You guys obviously don't care how these people are treated, so why not detain the families together?



Same reason why female criminals don't stay with their children. Also, it is literally against the law to detain them together, which is nothing new.

In any case, it is only temporary.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2018)

> A recent study has found that Mexico is a leader in child labor, home to nearly half of all children and adolescents who are employed in Latin America.
> 
> The study, published Monday by the National Autonomous University of Mexico (UNAM), said there are some 3.6 million Mexican children and adolescents between five and 17 years old who are employed, and that six out of every 10 children in Mexico are looking for an “informal but honest” way to survive.
> 
> ...



Robert Fleischer



> When the Border Patrol caught Adrián a week later in the Arizona desert—he’d ditched the pot at a drop point along the way—he became one of the 38,833 unaccompanied minors apprehended by the Border Patrol in fiscal year 2013. That was a 59 percent jump from the year before, and a 142 percent increase from fiscal 2011; no one knows how many more kids avoided Border Patrol detection, or never got that far. This year, officials have told advocates they anticipate the numbers to double again, to  unaccompanied children.* That’s equivalent to every single student in Dallas’ 81 public middle and high schools getting up and walking across the border in a single year.








> A desire to crack down on the global child slave trade led to the law named for a 19th Century British abolitionist. President George W. Bush signed it the month before he left the White House.
> It ensured that children who came to the United States got a full immigration hearing instead of being turned away or sent back. The goal of the hearing? To determine if the children had a valid claim for asylum.
> Here's the catch: The immigration courts are so backlogged that it can take years for a child's hearing date to come around. As they wait, most stay with relatives or friends already in the country, attend school and generally go about their lives.








> As part of an effort to stem the flood of children caught trying to cross the nation's southwest border, President Obama is trying to change a 2008 law that dictates how the federal government handles those immigrant children in order to speed up their deportations.
> 
> Under that law, most of the unaccompanied minors being caught by Border Patrol agents must be handed over to the Department of Health and Human Services, which coordinates care for them, finds them safe housing and helps advise them on their legal rights as their immigration cases are decided. The president is now asking Congress to amend the law in a way that would allow Border Patrol agents to render a deportation decision themselves and quickly deport the children back to their home country.





> The change is part of a broad effort by the Obama administration to get a handle on the flood of young immigrants crossing the border.  have been caught on the border so far this year, most coming from Guatemala, Honduras and El Salvador. The White House is requesting about $2 billion to house the children and move to the border a flock of immigration judges, U.S. attorneys and asylum advocates to counsel some immigrants on their asylum applications.
> 
> But immigration attorneys were outraged by the notion of changing a law designed to protect unaccompanied minors who may be victims of trafficking and violence.
> 
> ...





> While the law does not require that those children appear before an immigration judge, immigration lawyers say that is common practice given the amount of time they stay in the country awaiting a decision.
> 
> The White House official confirmed that the administration is considering asking Congress for permission to treat Central American minors similarly to how the government treats children from Mexico.
> 
> ...







> Now, the vast majority of border crossers who are apprehended get fingerprinted and formally deported. The change began during the George W. Bush administration and accelerated under Obama. The policy stemmed in part from a desire to ensure that people who had crossed into the country illegally would have formal charges on their records.





> The policy requires U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) to keep an average of 34,000 detainees per day in its custody, a quota that has steadily risen since it was established in 2006 by conservative lawmakers who insisted that the agency wasn’t doing enough to deport unlawful immigrants.





> Secure Communities, which was created in 2008, is an information-sharing program between DHS and the Department of Justice. The program uses biometric data to screen for deportable immigrants as people are being booked into jails. Under Secure Communities, an arrestee’s fingerprints are run not only against criminal databases, but immigration databases as well. If there is an immigration “hit,” ICE can issue a “detainer” requesting that the jail hold the person in question until ICE can pick him up.
> 
> Under Section 287(g) of the Immigration and Nationality Act, DHS may deputize selected state and local law-enforcement officers to perform the functions of federal immigration agents. Like employees of ICE, these “287(g) officers” have access to federal immigration databases, may interrogate and arrest noncitizens believed to have violated federal immigration laws, and may lodge “detainers” against alleged noncitizens held in state or local custody.







> Despite the ongoing HSAC review, ICE extends the contract for the privately-run Dilley Family Detention Center, TX; expands capacity at Yakima County Jail, WA; and establishes new detention facilities at Al Cannon Detention Center, SC and Kankakee County Jail, IL. Rumors also emerge that ICE is eyeing jail space at Anne Arundel County Jail, MD and at a privately run facility in Youngstown, OH. Lastly, Corrections Corporation of America (CCA) announces a new contract with ICE to house up to 1,116 people at the Cibola County Corrections Center in New Mexico. The DOJ’s Bureau of Prisons had terminated the facility’s contract following reports of questionable deaths and substandard medical care.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> So many conservatives in favor of big government here I see.
> 
> You guys obviously don't care how these people are treated, so why not detain the families together?


Either or. Keep them together or separating them don't matter to me. Though I will say the babies need comfort from someone.


I wouldn't mind turning this into a super soldier program...got plenty of 'volunteers'.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 20, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Same reason why female criminals don't stay with their children. Also, it is literally against the law to detain them together, which is nothing new.
> 
> In any case, it is only temporary.


So screw due process?


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 20, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> So screw due process?


When is due process afforded to any citizen much less non-citizens? You are guilty til the court fuck s up or you prove your innocence..fact


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 20, 2018)

IchLiebe said:


> When is due process afforded to any citizen much less non-citizens? You are guilty til the court fuck s up or you prove your innocence..fact




Plus you know, innocent til proven guilty. 

Regardless even if the detention centers where they separate children are nicer than their original home (which is not saying much to begin with), how is it still ethically okay? Like if a p*d*p**** takes away your son from you, even if the place he is taking you is a 5 star hotel. The last thing you are worried about as a parent is how nice the hotel was. This is even made worse if they are looking for refugee status/asylum.

Look I'm all for reinforcing our border, but I rather do it in the most humane and effective way possible. This policy does not accomplish either criteria.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> Plus you know, innocent til proven guilty.
> 
> Regardless even if the detention centers where they separate children are nicer than their original home (which is not saying much to begin with), how is it still ethically okay?.



Because their parents committed a crime by taking them with them, the children are placed in adequate care facilities while the parents get prosecuted for the crime they knowingly committed and planned to commit.

Again, you don't generally get to take your kid to jail with you in the US if you're caught committing a crime.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Because their parents committed a crime by taking them with them, the children are placed in adequate care facilities while the parents get prosecuted for the crime they knowingly committed and planned to commit.
> 
> Again, you don't generally get to take your kid to jail with you in the US if you're caught committing a crime.




Logic is not acceptable in this thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 20, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> the children are placed in adequate care facilities



Cages are not "adequate care facilities".  Adequate care would mean the children aren't being treated as less than human and are actually having their needs attended.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Cages are not "adequate care facilities".  Adequate care would mean the children aren't being treated as less than human and are actually having their needs attended.



Then it's good they are not housed in cages then.

As for the walled off _processing areas, _it's good they aren't actually _housed _in those either.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 20, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Then it's good they are not housed in cages then.



Have you been paying attention to anything in this thread, or are you just that selective in what you define as reality?



Chelydra said:


> Logic is not acceptable in this thread.



_"I'm sorry, but the new taglines are "Alternative Logic" as opposed to "logic", which is now being classified as "fake logic" and "politically correct logic".  Alt-Logic will make the forum great again by reshaping the truth into what we subjectively want it to be, away from the "facts" and "logic" of left-wing posters". _

- From the Bureau of the Echo-Chamber Shelter for Far-Right Wing posters of Naruto Forums 

*End Sarcasm
*
You are the wrong person to be talking about logic when you once proposed _gunning down people at the border._


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2018)

Right, Chelydra is the same person that had the demented logic to shoot anyone that crossed the border.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 20, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Because their parents committed a crime by taking them with them, the children are placed in adequate care facilities while the parents get prosecuted for the crime they knowingly committed and planned to commit.
> 
> Again, you don't generally get to take your kid to jail with you in the US if you're caught committing a crime.


Perhaps I should be more clear: The question is whether the Trump administration has the legal authority to put asylum-seeking parents in jail awaiting trial to begin with, knowing they’re splitting them from their children.

It has been argued by the UN and human rights groups that it violates international law to prosecute asylum seekers criminally; however, no administration has agreed with that interpretation; the Obama administration prosecuted some asylum seekers too, although nowhere near the same rate as this current administration.

The administration has flat out admitted in the past that this zero tolerance policy is meant to be deterrence; however, the courts have ruled that it’s illegal to keep an immigrant in detention in the hopes of deterring others, instead of making an individual assessment about whether that immigrant needs to be detained.

Again I don't see how this policy is best for our country. Keep touting that what he is doing is right when practically folks from all sides are saying this is wrong. This ranges from the Pope, Methodist churches, Democrats, Republicans, UNICEF, Governors, and more.

The Executive Branch has near full reign in immigration, all we are asking is that a more ethical and careful approach be taken in regards to families, as was done in the previous two administrations for example. The Trump administration's zero-tolerance policy makes no room for even asylum seekers, even at points of entry to the country (Sessions say exceptions are made at the point of entry, but reports and lawsuits say otherwise). Separation in the past happened if officials found that an adult is falsely claiming to be the child’s parent or is put into criminal proceedings (but this last one were given passes in most cases in the past). My other major concern is reunification: i.e once the court proceedings are finished, what efforts does ICE and other related organizations make to reunite the families, or are the children just shipped to their nearest US relative? Because you also have some deported parents and advocates saying they sometimes get deported separately or only part of the family gets deported.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2018)

Using Obama as a means to serve any point upon that matter is asinine. It's fucked up asylum seekers are being punished as well as it was back during the Obama administration.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

EJ said:


> Right, Chelydra is the same person that had the demented logic to shoot anyone that crossed the border.



The current tactics being employed are much better than my previous stance. It has the necessary harshness and punishment required for violating our borders.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> The current tactics being employed are much better than my previous stance. It has the necessary harshness and punishment required for violating our borders.



I know you were getting your rocks off to all this but:



> President Donald Trump said he would be signing an executive order later Wednesday that would end the process of separating children from families after they are detained crossing the U.S. border illegally.





If this does happen, I can't wait to see what stances his supporters will take.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 20, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Same reason why female criminals don't stay with their children. Also, it is literally against the law to detain them together, which is nothing new.
> 
> In any case, it is only temporary.


Not according to Trump's own policy that Sessions outlined in an interview.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Have you been paying attention to anything in this thread, or are you just that selective in what you define as reality?



They are processed there then go to actual housing quarters.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> Perhaps I should be more clear: The question is whether the Trump administration has the legal authority to put asylum-seeking parents in jail awaiting trial to begin with, knowing they’re splitting them from their children.
> 
> It has been argued by the UN and human rights groups that it violates international law to prosecute asylum seekers criminally; however, no administration has agreed with that interpretation; the Obama administration prosecuted some asylum seekers too, although nowhere near the same rate as this current administration.
> 
> ...



Except, illegally crossing the border is not the same as seeking asylum ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

EJ said:


> I know you were getting your rocks off to all this but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Trump does this then it will be a dark day for the our country and the rule of law and integrity of our borders.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Except, illegally crossing the border is not the same as seeking asylum ?



Stop it with your logic, it's not allowed.

Only anti Trump/pro illegal immigration circle jerking will be allowed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 20, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Except, illegally crossing the border is not the same as seeking asylum ?


So you are equating lets say, drug cartels.... to asylum seekers?


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

Well it's done, Trump has capitulated to all the whining. So much for being tough on illegal immigration. 



@EJ And your point? Your the deranged fool who sympathizes with criminals and supports breaking the law.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 20, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Except, illegally crossing the border is not the same as seeking asylum ?



The proper ports of entry are pretty much mired in shit giving these people no choice if they want to escape minor things like extreme poverty, rape and death.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> The proper ports of entry are pretty much mired in shit giving these people no choice if they want to escape minor things like extreme poverty, rape and death.



That is still no excuse. Come here legally or don't come at all.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 20, 2018)

Just need to manage the spin:
"Trump to end disastrous Obama era policy of separating children of immigrants from their families."


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Just need to manage the spin:
> "Trump to end disastrous Obama era policy of separating children of immigrants from their families."



I will laugh if he actually does that.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 20, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Well it's done, Trump has capitulated to all the whining.



You mean he actually proved he has some degree more common sense than you do (if more out of self-preservation than anything else). 

Because I look at a lot of opinions of many posters here and I sometimes think: "The world is lucky guys like these don't go into politics, and instead spend all their time voicing their discontent on forums".


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> You mean he actually proved he has some degree more common sense than you do (if more out of self-preservation than anything else).
> 
> Because I look at a lot of opinions of many posters here and I sometimes think: "The world is lucky guys like these don't go into politics, and instead spend all their time voicing their discontent on forums".



It's tough being ahead of your time, a visionary so to speak, who would be willing to do what is necessary to solve a serious problem. 

Sadly the reverse is true bleeding hearts who favor breaking the laws, supporting criminals and undermining our nation are far too common in politics.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 20, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Well it's done, Trump has capitulated to all the whining. So much for being tough on illegal immigration.
> 
> 
> 
> @EJ And your point? Your the deranged fool who sympathizes with criminals and supports breaking the law.


Good on Trump but what happens to the families now? How will they await court proceedings?


----------



## wibisana (Jun 20, 2018)

Even Trump know it is wrong and waste US own time and money. It is easier to deport them together.

You guys are so blinded and defend this stupid procedure.


Lol just take the L


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Even Trump know it is wrong and waste US own time and money. It is easier to deport them together.
> 
> You guys are so blinded and defend this stupid procedure.
> 
> ...



We should send them to your country.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 20, 2018)

> *Lawmakers Barred From Talking To Kids At Detention Facilities*





> WASHINGTON ― Members of Congress who visit detention facilities at the border aren’t allowed to talk to migrant children who have been taken from their parents and will be denied entry if they don’t give two weeks’ notice of a planned visit, per a new directive from the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services.
> 
> In an email sent to all congressional offices on Wednesday, a senior HHS official says lawmakers are allowed to visit federal facilities holding children who have been separated from their families but are not allowed to interact with them or take any pictures of them or the surrounding conditions.
> 
> ...





Seems weird needing a 2 weeks ntoice for congressmen and women and not being allowed to talk to the kids.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 20, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> We should send them to your country.


We got a lot mid east people who got denied by Aussie

Just saying


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> @EJ And your point?




That your sentiment of "the law is law" is lost on account of you being supportive of doing away with international proceedings and wanting to kill people that cross into the United States. 

I know you're fucked up in the head, but try to keep it together now.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

EJ said:


> That your sentiment of "the law is law" is lost on account of you being supportive of doing away with international proceedings and wanting to kill people that cross into the United States.
> 
> I know you're fucked up in the head, but try to keep it together now.



Well we had a nice compromise but Trump just did away with it, so now we are back at square one.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Even Trump know it is wrong and waste US own time and money. It is easier to deport them together.
> 
> You guys are so blinded and defend this stupid procedure.
> 
> ...




It's funny because even Donald Trump caved on something like this, seemingly. Supporters of this have proven to be a bigger ass than him on this particular issue.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 20, 2018)

EJ said:


> It's funny because even Donald Trump caved on something like this, seemingly. Supporters of this have proven to be a bigger ass than him on this particular issue.



Those 2 year old MS13 George Soros trained crisis actors need to be escorted to the gas chamber, like Jesus would have done.


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

EJ said:


> It's funny because even Donald Trump caved on something like this, seemingly. Supporters of this have proven to be a bigger ass than him on this particular issue.


They're creating a bigger mess than ever before. You know, the big part of the solution that nobody seems to be talking about is legal immigration. It must be difficult for people in Latin America to immigrate to the US legally. That is what needs to fucking stop. Stop illegal immigration with LEGAL immigration. That way, when they get here, they have their green cards in hand and they don't go to jail. How fucking hard is that?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> The current tactics being employed are much better than my previous stance. It has the necessary harshness and punishment required for violating our borders.


Chelydra would later run on a "If it's brown gun it down policy", cementing his 2050 election win.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> They're creating a bigger mess than ever before. You know, the big part of the solution that nobody seems to be talking about is legal immigration. It must be difficult for people in Latin America to immigrate to the US legally. That is what needs to fucking stop. Stop illegal immigration with LEGAL immigration. That way, when they get here, they have their green cards in hand and they don't go to jail. How fucking hard is that?



Not enough white people to go around. Sorry no can do


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Chelydra would later run on a "If it's brown gun it down policy", cementing his 2050 election win.



Nice try, but I have no problem with legal immigrants.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Nice try, but I have no problem with legal immigrants.


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 20, 2018)

So...
And I'm going to say this and it's going to piss some people off and I don't care.
If this has happened since the Bush Administration, are we supposed to ignore that this has happened since the 8 years of Obama's Administration? And from what I'm seeing, he was just as callous with this shit as Trump(No blinders, no bullshit) with NO ONE reporting on this shit in any major capacity as they are now.

So this shit has went on for over a DECADE and not a single Democrat has said ANYTHING about this?

America in general is fucked up people.


----------



## EJ (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> So...
> And I'm going to say this and it's going to piss some people off and I don't care.
> If this has happened since the Bush Administration, are we supposed to ignore that this has happened since the 8 years of Obama's Administration? And from what I'm seeing, he was just as callous with this shit as Trump(No blinders, no bullshit) with NO ONE reporting on this shit in any major capacity as they are now.
> 
> ...



People did report on Obama's deportation numbers, though not to this extent. That doesn't make what he did right, and I agree with you. It's fucked up that people choose to prioritize specific matters depending upon who is enacting policies. 

Let's also not forget that it's the Trump administration and himself who has made illegal immigration a priority for this country. That's why there is more reporting at this capacity.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> So...
> And I'm going to say this and it's going to piss some people off and I don't care.
> If this has happened since the Bush Administration, are we supposed to ignore that this has happened since the 8 years of Obama's Administration? *And from what I'm seeing, he was just as callous with this shit as Trump*(No blinders, no bullshit) with NO ONE reporting on this shit in any major capacity as they are now.
> 
> ...



They would send people away, but they weren't going out of there way to separate kids from parents as an extra deterrent and punishment.

Sooooooooooooooooo, nice spin.
spin to win.


https://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/i...bama-administration-separate-families-n884856

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> So you are equating lets say, drug cartels.... to asylum seekers?



That statement has more truth than you would like to know about it. You have to realize that children aren't treated the same over the border as here in the USA. They're drug mules used to have next to no risk to them before they drop the drugs at drop off points. They're also used as child labor for a great amount and paid next to nothing. They're literally rented out as human bodies to use there or be sold.




> And I’d stop here to say in the last five months, we have a 314 percent increase in adults and children arriving at the border fraudulently, claiming to be a family unit.





> NIELSEN: So I want to be clear on a couple of other things. The vast majority, vast, vast majority of children who are in the care of H.H.S. right now — *10,000 of the 12,000 — were sent here alone by their parents. *That is when they were separated. So somehow we’ve conflated everything. But there is two separate issues. 10,000 of those currently in custody were sent by their parents with strangers to undertake a completely dangerous and deadly travel alone. We now care for them. We have high standards. We give them meals, we give them education, we give them medical care. There is videos, there is TVs, I visited the detention centers myself — that would be my answer to that question.
> REPORTER: If I could follow up, though. For the hundreds that are not included in there — you said 10,000 — but for the hundreds that we have seen, perhaps up to 2,000, are there any examples of child abuse that you believe and how could this not be child abuse for the people who are taken from their parents? Not the ones who are sent here with their parents blessing or with the smuggler, the people taken from their parents.





> REPORTER: Ok, so going back to these two questions from Kristen and Margaret — you said that you want Congress to close some loopholes. With that, you also said that you want to make this work. Now are these kids being used as pawns for a wall? Many people are asking that and Democrats are saying this is your discretion and there is no law that said that this White House could separate parents from their children.
> NIELSEN: The kids are being used by pawns by the smugglers and the traffickers. Again, let’s just pause to think about this statistic: 314 percent increase in adults showing up with kids that are not a family unit. Those are traffickers, those are smugglers and that is MS-13, those are criminals, those are abusers.


It's not that out of the question that the cartel is literally using the children that are outcast and desperate in their country to smuggle drugs in exchange for a chance at sanctuary. Same for select adults with said children. Posing as a family unit to take advantage of our laws is something the drug cartel would do.



Eros said:


> They're creating a bigger mess than ever before. You know, the big part of the solution that nobody seems to be talking about is legal immigration. It must be difficult for people in Latin America to immigrate to the US legally. That is what needs to fucking stop. Stop illegal immigration with LEGAL immigration. That way, when they get here, they have their green cards in hand and they don't go to jail. How fucking hard is that?


Very hard, we can only take a certain amount of immigrants in per year to begin with.
What you want is for the US to reinstate imperialism and absorb South America since this is a problem stemming from their laws and enforcement of them.
Or make all the drugs they are illegally exporting in legal in an attempt to kill the drug trade. But then you have people being addicted to life threatening drugs legally or finding that the corporate option isn't cheap enough to support a crippling drug habit that makes them unable to work a job anymore. That's how hard it is. 

"How fucking hard is that" is perhaps the most stupid and naive thing you can say to every party involved.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> So...
> And I'm going to say this and it's going to piss some people off and I don't care.
> If this has happened since the Bush Administration, are we supposed to ignore that this has happened since the 8 years of Obama's Administration? And from what I'm seeing, he was just as callous with this shit as Trump(No blinders, no bullshit) with NO ONE reporting on this shit in any major capacity as they are now.
> 
> ...


This also goes towards media bias in regards to Obama. In all honestly he was very far from being moral crusader in regards to immigration. It seems like the major difference now (until the exec order that was signed recently) was that there was no discrimination for even asylum seekers which then brought more cameras to these facilities. Plus the overall rhetoric of Trump tends to bring things to light since he is so hyperbolic you do not know for sure what's true or not.


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 20, 2018)

EJ said:


> People did report on Obama's deportation numbers, though not to this extent. That doesn't make what he did right, and I agree with you. It's fucked up that people choose to prioritize specific matters depending upon who is enacting policies.
> 
> Let's also not forget that it's the Trump administration and himself who has made illegal immigration a priority for this country. That's why there is more reporting at this capacity.



Yes, but I'm actually heated over the sheer dishonest and hypocrisy of the whole thing. The more I read from both sides, the more I despise the fact that only Republicans are getting shit on this when the Democrats have been sitting on this shit for YEARS and have done. NOTHING! Hell, they seemed far more complacent with this shit than the Republicans!

Yeah is Trump focusing on Illegal Immigration means he should be focused on more? Of course, but SO DID OBAMA!

He should be as equally judged as well as his administration but we know damn well he will be free of this bullshit.



RemChu said:


> They would send people away, but they weren't going out of there way to separate kids from parents as an extra deterrent and punishment.
> 
> Sooooooooooooooooo, nice spin.
> spin to win.
> ...



I didn't spin shit, I am looking up on multiple sites for this information and not just on this side and it's clear that both sides knew what the fuck was happening and no one did anything.
Don't try and pretend that this is all on the Republicans when this has happened through Bush's Administration and thus the Democrats knew about this for years which included Obama's Administration.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Wew lad, you need to chill.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 20, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> This also goes towards media bias in regards to Obama. In all honestly he was very far from being moral crusader in regards to immigration. It seems like the major difference now (until the exec order that was signed recently) was that there was no discrimination for even asylum seekers which then brought more cameras to these facilities. Plus the overall rhetoric of Trump tends to bring things to light since he is so hyperbolic you do not know for sure what's true or not.



But that's exactly what's disgusts me the most. I don't give a damn that Trump has the spotlight on him for this issue because of course he would, he's the current President who talked about illegal immigration...but SO DID OBAMA.

This has been going on since Bush's tenure and the Democrats knew it since then and throughout the entirety of Obama's campaign, no one has said a damn thing about it.

So you are telling me that now suddenly the lid is now being blown open now? With no one questioning it on Obama's side saying "it isn't as bad" when I'm actually reading differently on that matter? It doesn't fucking matter when they have not only allowed it to pass, but allowed it to continue ON. THEIR. WATCH.

Fuck me with this bullshit.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

The outrage is from not keeping the families together. 

Obama and Bush did not do that.


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Wew lad, you need to chill.


No, no I won't.
Despite how much people say I go to bat for Trump, I am a genuine Democrat who hates how steep in corruption they was when it came to everything Hilary at her election cycle so to now see that they was this messed up even at Obama's administration just pisses me off something fierce.


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> The outrage is from not keeping the families together.
> 
> Obama and Bush did not do that.



Splitting up the families is horrible but again, it's not like the Democrats was any better in that regard, they was either barely worse or most of their shit was not as shown as Trump's is.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> Yes, but I'm actually heated over the sheer dishonest and hypocrisy of the whole thing. The more I read from both sides, the more I despise the fact that only Republicans are getting shit on this when the Democrats have been sitting on this shit for YEARS and have done. NOTHING! Hell, they seemed far more complacent with this shit than the Republicans!
> 
> Yeah is Trump focusing on Illegal Immigration means he should be focused on more? Of course, but SO DID OBAMA!
> 
> He should be as equally judged as well as his administration but we know damn well he will be free of this bullshit.



Obama was known as the deporter in chief, no one is making excuses for him. What is different in this case is that Trump has created an atmosphere of cruelty in this country, his base is giddy that this is happening just look at the coverage in the right wing media sphere. There is 0 compassion from these vile cunts, in fact they want to see these people suffer even more.


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Not enough white people to go around. Sorry no can do



Err umm...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Very hard, we can only take a certain amount of immigrants in per year to begin with.
> What you want is for the US to reinstate imperialism and absorb South America since this is a problem stemming from their laws and enforcement of them.
> Or make all the drugs they are illegally exporting in legal in an attempt to kill the drug trade. But then you have people being addicted to life threatening drugs legally or finding that the corporate option isn't cheap enough to support a crippling drug habit that makes them unable to work a job anymore. That's how hard it is.
> 
> "How fucking hard is that" is perhaps the most stupid and naive thing you can say to every party involved.



There is such thing as a happy medium. It's not like every single person in Latin America wants to live in the US. Imperialism isn't the answer either, because Europe would impose sanctions on the US for even thinking about it. Legalizing a drug other than cannabis... not too sure if that's going to work either. I guess a completely reorganized government is possible, but that would mean, it's no longer the US. But this whole putting them in prison for life sure as fuck isn't much of a solution. That's for damn sure.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> No, no I won't.
> Despite how much people say I go to bat for Trump, I am a genuine Democrat who hates how steep in corruption they was when it came to everything Hilary at her election cycle so to now see that they was this messed up even at Obama's administration just pisses me off something fierce.


Are you willfully playing dumb.

Obama and Bush did not separate the kids from the families.

Holy shit.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

This is why we have the country we have today.



feelsbadman


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> I didn't spin shit, I am looking up on multiple sites for this information and not just on this side and it's clear that both sides knew what the fuck was happening and no one did anything.
> Don't try and pretend that this is all on the Republicans when this has happened through Bush's Administration and thus the Democrats knew about this for years which included Obama's Administration.



No, but like what was mentioned, neither Bush or Obama specifically aimed to separate children from their parents as a deterrent. The way illegal immigrants have been treated by the US has always been terrible, but it's foolish to assume what's happening now isn't worse than what has been happening before.


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 20, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Obama was known as the deporter in chief, no one is making excuses for him. What is different in this case is that Trump has created an atmosphere of cruelty in this country, his base is giddy that this is happening just look at the coverage in the right wing media sphere. There is 0 compassion from these vile cunts, in fact they want to see these people suffer even more.



So you are going to willfully ignore the fact that the journalists have been eyeing Trump this whole time to the detriment of everyone else this whole time? It's so funny how this problem only surfaces as something Trump did because Alt-Right Wing and completely ignore everything else...because that's exactly what the media has done. Most articles I've seen never even raises the question of it at all towards Obama and the ones that do downplay the fuck out it.



RemChu said:


> Are you willfully playing dumb.
> 
> Obama and Bush did not separate the kids from the families.
> 
> Holy shit.





Roman said:


> No, but like what was mentioned, neither Bush or Obama specifically aimed to separate children from their parents as a deterrent. The way illegal immigrants have been treated by the US has always been terrible, but it's foolish to assume what's happening now isn't worse than what has been happening before.





That was done during OBAMA's reign, not Trump's.

Two wrongs never make a right and trying to ignore this shit happened at Obama's feet and throw it all on Trump and thus vindicate the Democrats who are only doing this to make Trump look bad rather than FIXING THE DAMN PROBLEM is exactly what my problem is.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> So you are going to willfully ignore the fact that the journalists have been eyeing Trump this whole time to the detriment of everyone else this whole time? It's so funny how this problem only surfaces as something Trump did because Alt-Right Wing and completely ignore everything else...because that's exactly what the media has done. Most articles I've seen never even raises the question of it at all towards Obama and the ones that do downplay the fuck out it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Articles and links. What is the context of this picture you posted? 

Could be them protesting their parent going to be deported or something while they are here with family.

Context matter.


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Roman said:


> No, but like what was mentioned, neither Bush or Obama specifically aimed to separate children from their parents as a deterrent. The way illegal immigrants have been treated by the US has always been terrible, but it's foolish to assume what's happening now isn't worse than what has been happening before.


I don't like the way any of them have dealt with the issue. It's like this huge problem that has gotten so far out of control, and there should have been a humane solution to this problem long ago, one that doesn't involve locking people up like fucking animals.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> They're creating a bigger mess than ever before. You know, the big part of the solution that nobody seems to be talking about is legal immigration. It must be difficult for people in Latin America to immigrate to the US legally. That is what needs to fucking stop. Stop illegal immigration with LEGAL immigration. That way, when they get here, they have their green cards in hand and they don't go to jail. How fucking hard is that?



In short you want the complete destruction of our borders and the floodgates opened. Not to mention the disruptive results of having to economically support such a human tide.

Just like the concerns raised if north korea and south reunited, such an influx of people will negatively disrupt the economy of the South.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> So you are going to willfully ignore the fact that the journalists have been eyeing Trump this whole time to the detriment of everyone else this whole time? It's so funny how this problem only surfaces as something Trump did because Alt-Right Wing and completely ignore everything else...because that's exactly what the media has done. Most articles I've seen never even raises the question of it at all towards Obama and the ones that do downplay the fuck out it.



Obama got plenty of flak for his deportation stance, wtf are you talking about ?

Are you seriously complaining that Trump is getting heavy scrutiny over this when he surrounds himself with border line nazis and has displayed blatant racism several times ? This is his administration. Obama was shite in several things, but Trump is the President now. Doesn't help his case that he ran on "those garbage brown people" making the republican base even more rabid.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> I don't like the way any of them have dealt with the issue. It's like this huge problem that has gotten so far out of control, and there should have been a humane solution to this problem long ago, one that doesn't involve locking people up like fucking animals.



Too many brown people. Brown people are drug dealers, rapists and criminals. I'm sure some of them are fine people too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhominid (Jun 20, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Obama got plenty of flak for his deportation stance, wtf are you talking about ?
> 
> Are you seriously complaining that Trump is getting heavy scrutiny over this when he surrounds himself with border line nazis and has displayed blatant racism several times ? This is his administration. Obama was shite in several things, but Trump is the President now. Doesn't help his case that he ran on "those garbage brown people" making the republican base even more rabid.



I don't think you understand what I'm saying at all. I am actually saying Trump should be blamed for this...but he shouldn't be THE ONLY ONE. This is equally on the Democrats as well but everyone is allowing themselves to be played like a damn fiddle for them so they can get brownie points for elections rather than trying to fix the damn issue and only further cause more problems with no solutions.

I'm not saying Trump is blameless, I thought that was obvious, I'm saying if that there is actual justice both sides would receive scrutiny.
And I'm not saying Obama didn't get scrutiny either but if you think it was as obvious or as bad as Trump has got it here despite being just as messed up, you are mistaken.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

They went out of their way here to separate the kids. This was a policy push by THIS CURRENT administration.


@Xhominid

March 6 2017


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

I had to lol.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 20, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> And I'm not saying Obama didn't get scrutiny either but if you think it was as obvious or as bad as Trump has got it here despite being just as messed up, you are mistaken.



Obama didn't call these desperate people animals, rapists, or surround himself with fucking neo nazis that would see these children killed if it were up to them. He got elected thanks to Dems running the worst person possible for the time and a voting base that is filled with fucking racists, neo nazis are not coming out of the woodwork for no reason.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 20, 2018)

Seems he caved, all of a sudden talk about an executive order is making rounds.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> In short you want the complete destruction of our borders and the floodgates opened. Not to mention the disruptive results of having to economically support such a human tide.
> 
> Just like the concerns raised if north korea and south reunited, such an influx of people will negatively disrupt the economy of the South.


And millions of extra people in prison isn't going to fuck with the economy? It's going to have a huge economic impact and not a good one. It costs over $150,000 per inmate per year. Yeah, that's nice and cheap.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 20, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Seems he caved, all of a sudden talk about an executive order is making rounds.



It's already been signed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> There is such thing as a happy medium. It's not like every single person in Latin America wants to live in the US. Imperialism isn't the answer either, because Europe would impose sanctions on the US for even thinking about it. Legalizing a drug other than cannabis... not too sure if that's going to work either. I guess a completely reorganized government is possible, but that would mean, it's no longer the US. But this whole putting them in prison for life sure as fuck isn't much of a solution. That's for damn sure.


Well, the only other options we have are threatening them with war if they don't stop or building such an impossible to pass border they can't use the same methods anymore. Of course. This still murders the children no matter what some way down the line. You know that trolley puzzle? That's the dilemma no matter what president is in charge with this.

Of course, the mentioned thing being glossed over is that 10,000 of 12,000 children are being claimed to not be with their actual parents. Which means they haven't gone through it all yet or... it's actually gotten that absurd with the drug cartels and our borders. 

Also since the majority of the children apparently aren't with their parents that makes them legible for an old policy of Obama's regarding children. I don't know how much of it's actually in effect right now, so it's something to look into more.

A way for children to request temporary visa's every two years upon entering far as I've read and understood.






> But there was one problem. *The photos, it turned out, were from 2014, during the Obama administration’s second term.*





> Still, a controversial “bed mandate” quota  to jail immigrants with no record of violent offenses, though many of them were allowed to stay in the country.





> Beyond the deportation numbers, there were other questionable choices that are less well remembered. Responding to a 2014 crisis involving thousands of unaccompanied Central American minors attempting to cross the border, the Obama administration responded by detaining thousands of immigrant families and paying the Mexican government to intercept families before they reached the U.S, actions that drew sharp – if not widespread — criticism for treating the crisis more as a border-security issue than a humanitarian one. Two years later, some families who made the journey during that time and settled in the U.S. .





> There is also no question that Obama presided over an immigration apparatus that ballooned in size and power under his watch. Immigration and Customs Enforcement, the post 9/11-born agency that many liberal activists , saw its budget skyrocket budget during the Obama years, as did U.S. Customs and Border Protection — all the way to a combined $20 billion in 2016.
> 
> If President Trump really does implement , it will be with the help of an enforcement machine Obama helped construct, or


There is far more in the article. This is basically a long term mess made by several administrations. Anyone pinning the blame on a single president is kidding themselves.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2018)

Time to make a new thread? 

http://time.com/5317386/donald-trump-child-separation-flores-ruling/

*President Trump Now Wants to Detain Parents and Children Together. That's Likely to Draw Legal Challenges*


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Also since the majority of the children apparently aren't with their parents that makes them legible for an old policy of Obama's regarding children. I don't know how much of it's actually in effect right now, so it's something to look into more.
> 
> A way for children to request temporary visa's every two years upon entering far as I've read and understood.


I mentioned before how Bush and Obama both let the problem get worse. Hell, it's been happening probably since the 1980's if I had to guess, but people largely ignored it back then. Either way, violating human rights and denying children of their 4th Amendment rights is never okay at any time for any reason EVER.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> I mentioned before how Bush and Obama both let the problem get worse. Hell, it's been happening probably since the 1980's if I had to guess, but people largely ignored it back then. Either way, violating human rights and denying children of their 4th Amendment rights is never okay at any time for any reason EVER.


They don't have a 4th amendment right to violate besides what they have on is their persons and nothing else... Do I need to remind that these children are being used as drug mules by the cartel? If we go through the legal process they'd be searched on their persons through probable cause as a result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2018)

Roman said:


> Something something children of illegals and illegals themselves aren't protected by the constitution!



FUCKING CALLED IT


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They don't have a 4th amendment right to violate besides what they have on is their persons and nothing else... Do I need to remind that these children are being used as drug mules by the cartel? If we go through the legal process they'd be searched on their persons through probable cause as a result.


I meant  rights. But Republicans don't give a darn about any Amendment that's not Numero Dos. The rest are obsolete.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> Time to make a new thread?
> 
> http://time.com/5317386/donald-trump-child-separation-flores-ruling/
> 
> *President Trump Now Wants to Detain Parents and Children Together. That's Likely to Draw Legal Challenges*


They can hold them for 20 days at best if I recall now.
This brings into question on what constitutes children and parents together. Do we send the children who didn't actually have their parents with them back over the border and keep the fake parents? Or just the 2k children with their parents while the 10k children are kept? Honestly it's even more complicated now.


Eros said:


> I meant  rights. But Republicans don't give a darn about any Amendment that's not Numero Dos. The rest are obsolete.


"The clause also promises that before depriving *a citizen* of life, liberty or property, government must follow fair procedures. "
The children are able to become temporary citizens, then they are able to have those rights to be violated.
I imagine that processing 10,000 children this way takes awhile. Doing it any other way means again. Imperialism.
The claim that every single person in the world has US citizen rights would mean making a claim on the world as we'd be overstepping our bounds.


Roman said:


> FUCKING CALLED IT


You're now a US citizen congrats, I'll just be signing you up for our draft now? That alright with you?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2018)

I mean, do I really have to go through the nonsense again of human rights versus amendment rights? Because they aren't the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 20, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The clause also promises that before depriving *a citizen* of life, liberty or property, government must follow fair procedures. "
> The children are able to become temporary citizens, then they are able to have those rights to be violated.
> I imagine that processing 10,000 children this way takes awhile. Doing it any other way means again. Imperialism.
> The claim that every single person in the world has US citizen rights would mean making a claim on the world as we'd be overstepping our bounds


SCOTUS has ruled on this before, and actually, in this instance, it does apply to these children. I'm sure some would love to just be able to literally just kill illegals and be done with it, but that's also illegal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2018)

Eros said:


> SCOTUS has ruled on this before, and actually, in this instance, it does apply to these children. I'm sure some would love to just be able to literally just kill illegals and be done with it, but that's also illegal.


Excuse me I misunderstood something from the way things were worded by you at the start. Nearly gave me a fucking heart attack. It read like "Anyone who is a non-citizen" has the rights to the amendment to me. Turns out that isn't the ruling based on old cases.

It's more "Anyone residing within the borders of the United states and it's jurisdiction has some of the same rights as a US citizen." They don't have amendment rights, they have protections due to the amendment rights by extension by being in our territory. As soon as they leave those protections also do. I'm fine with this. That business is left to the UN and the other multiple treaties as it should be regarding this.

This relates to a 1898 supreme court case to some degree. It'd be more accurate to say they're being protected by being on our land at all than an amendment directly.  (Otherwise we'd have just placed the entire world under our jurisdiction, which would be insane.)




> Wong Kim Ark was born in 1873 in the city of San Francisco





> It is conceded that, if he is a citizen of the United States, the acts of Congress, known as the Chinese Exclusion Acts, prohibiting persons of the Chinese race, and especially Chinese laborers, from coming into the United States, do not and cannot apply to him.





> All persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and of the State wherein they reside.


Though he was considered a citizen by many accounts and it doesn't actually relate to what we're talking about as a result as much as the news article I found it from implies. This seems to have extended even up to 2017 and changed.





> Constitutional Rights of Aliens While it is clear that United States citizens enjoy all constitutional rights, the question often arises as to whether a non-citizen or alien is entitled to the same constitutional rights. *The courts have held that once an alien enters this country the Fifth Amendment and Fourteenth Amendment protect them from being deprived of life, liberty, or property without due process of law. These protections extend to an alien “whose presence in this country is unlawful, involuntary, or transitory.”*



Another case may give you a place to argue that it applies on foreign lands. But despite the article I grabbed it from saying it extends to non-citizens on foreign soils.


It's actually regarding war criminals. It wasn't a case regarding what we're talking about right now as even this case is regarding detentions on foreign lands. Only through sheer insanity would this be extended to the amended rights of being on our land.



> The Government’s sovereignty-based test raises troubling separation-of-powers concerns, which are illustrated by Guantanamo’s political history. Although the United States has maintained complete and uninterrupted control of Guantanamo for over 100 years, the Government’s view is that the Constitution has no effect there, at least as to noncitizens, because the United States disclaimed formal sovereignty in its 1903 lease with Cuba. The Nation’s basic charter cannot be contracted away like this.
> 
> The Constitution grants Congress and the President the power to acquire, dispose of, and govern territory, *not the power to decide when and where its terms apply*. To hold that the political branches may switch the Constitution on or off at will would lead to a regime in which they, not this Court, say “what the law is.” _Marbury_ v. _Madison_, 1 Cranch 137, 177. These concerns have particular bearing upon the Suspension Clause question here, for the habeas writ is itself an indispensable mechanism for monitoring the separation of powers. Pp. 34–36.


It is more of a result of it being previous land that we held that this case happened at all and conclusions to make that it's okay to establish our laws on foreign lands and non-citizens not on our lands is a false one. As it says* "Not the power to decide when and where its terms apply."* Outside of our territory, we can't simply remove something from our sovereignty and still claim the same powers. Which again doesn't relate to the case at hand here. (but it does relate to foreigners in other places not sovereign to the USA)




> The writ of habeas corpus shall not extend to a prisoner unless





> No court, justice, or judge shall have jurisdiction to hear or consider an application for a writ of habeas corpus filed by or on behalf of an alien detained by the United States who has been determined by the United States to have been properly detained as an enemy combatant



Based on all of this the children are protected by the 5th and 14th by being on our land not the amendment itself. As soon as we send them back they are not.  The assertion that everyone has these rights is a stretch as it requires extradition due to criminal charges to begin with. In addition it can be held that they are indeed being processed by the law to some degree, but there are so many that they need to be contained until they can be properly processed. The processing could simply be legal channels for child care here in the US, citizenship, or simply being sent back home. In other words due to our own laws we must process them legally, we must process them no matter what when they are on our own land. And once they leave our land those laws no longer apply, to which then laws of basic human rights then apply. Is my understanding of it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 21, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> The proper ports of entry are pretty much mired in shit giving these people no choice if they want to escape minor things like extreme poverty, rape and death.



And yet people manage to come to the US legally. How do they do it ? Is magic involved somehow ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 21, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> So you are equating lets say, drug cartels.... to asylum seekers?


¨
What ? No, I'm not I'm asking why you bring up asylum seekers when the topic is about people who illegaly cross a boarder because they are not one and the same.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 21, 2018)

Props to SuperSaiyaman12 for this thread. We seem to be having a great discussion going on here, spanning 12 pages and all.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 21, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> And yet people manage to come to the US legally. How do they do it ? Is magic involved somehow ?



Having half a million bucks to buy a visa sure does help.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 21, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's more "Anyone residing within the borders of the United states and it's jurisdiction has some of the same rights as a US citizen." They don't have amendment rights, they have protections due to the amendment rights by extension by being in our territory. As soon as they leave those protections also do. I'm fine with this.


The Constitution, by in large, doesn't grant rights to people, it restricts and defines what the government can do.

The "rights" granted in the 4th and 5th Amendments are protections granted to "people" when under the government's care.  They only apply while in the US's jurisdiction, yes, but they apply equally to all "people."

Once you leave US jurisdiction, whether that's returning to a home country or on vacation, you also lose those rights.  You don't have the 5th Amendment if you're in Saudi Arabia even if you are an American citizen, you don't have the 2nd amendment in the United Kingdom, you're subject to the local laws.

But if a person is within the borders of the united states they are (supposed to be) afforded a certain standard of care, even if they have broken the law.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Jun 21, 2018)

San Juan Wolf said:


> ¨
> What ? No, I'm not I'm asking why you bring up asylum seekers when the topic is about people who illegaly cross a boarder because they are not one and the same.


Because they were getting treated the same even at points of entry.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 21, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Obama didn't call these desperate people animals, rapists, or surround himself with fucking neo nazis that would see these children killed if it were up to them. He got elected thanks to Dems running the worst person possible for the time and a voting base that is filled with fucking racists, neo nazis are not coming out of the woodwork for no reason.


 
He called MS-13 animals and rapists. You defending gangs now?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 21, 2018)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> He called MS-13 animals and rapists. You defending gangs now?



Yes, he only called gang members those things. Let's pretend that he never made sweeping generalizations of minorities. 

Heil Trump.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 21, 2018)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> He called MS-13 animals and rapists. You defending gangs now?


Welcome back.


Vermilion Kn said:


> Yes, he only called gang members those things. Let's pretend that he never made sweeping generalizations of minorities.
> 
> Heil Trump.


As you yourself do to populations.


good to see you falling in line at least but its Heil the God Emperor Trump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 21, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Yes, he only called gang members those things. Let's pretend that he never made sweeping generalizations of minorities.
> 
> Heil Trump.



You meaning the sweeping generalizations the left keeps making up?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chie (Jun 21, 2018)

Good, extreme situations calls for extreme action.

Hopefully word of this will spread like wildfire in Mexico and further discourage illegal immigration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 21, 2018)

Chie said:


> Good, extreme situations calls for extreme action.
> 
> Hopefully word of this will spread like wildfire in Mexico and further discourage illegal immigration.


*watches this thread very closely.
But then you may need to factor in the reasons why people are illegally immigrating in the first place. Are they trying to escape some sort of punishment, or are they moving to the US because the living conditions in their former residence doesn’t sufficiently supply their basic needs?

I get that the law is the law, and it should be obeyed the majority of the time, but isn’t an action like this a bit, paranoid?


----------



## Chie (Jun 21, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chie, get the fuck off this site. Your trolling and racism isn't welcome here. Goes to you too, Ichiliebe, Kiba's Slut Boy, and JerseyShoreJesus.


It's racist to be against illegal immigration?

Guess you should just pack your bags and leave then because it's illegal because the majority of citizens want it to be illegal and elected representatives that legislated it and enforced it.



Lina Shields said:


> But then you may need to factor in the reasons why people are illegally immigrating in the first place.


Yes, and we do that in the screening during the LEGAL immigration process.



> Are they trying to escape some sort of punishment, or are they moving to the US because the living conditions in their former residence doesn’t sufficiently supply their basic needs?


Our government isn't a charity.



> I get that the law is the law, and it should be obeyed the majority of the time, but isn’t an action like this a bit, paranoid?


Like I said, extreme situations call for extreme action. We should do whatever it takes to curb illegal immigration.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 21, 2018)

Pentagon Asked to Prepare Housing for Up to 20,000 Migrant Children - The New York Times


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 21, 2018)

Chie said:


> Our government isn't a charity.


Oh really? It seems to be perfectly fine to shelter and feed these children you hate so much with OUR money for free

Sounds like a handout


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 21, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chie, get the fuck off this site. Your trolling and racism isn't welcome here. Goes to you too, Ichiliebe, Kiba's Slut Boy, and JerseyShoreJesus.



They are under Bacon's protection. They can act like Nazis and anyone who calls them out gets their post deleted.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 21, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Pentagon Asked to Prepare Housing for Up to 20,000 Migrant Children - The New York Times


Hopefully, he actually puts them in proper tents this time instead of detention centres. Is there enough room right now to give these migrant children a proper place to stay?

Trump believes that using tents to house migrant children are cost-effective; providing actual homes for them cost too much money.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 21, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Hopefully, he actually puts them in proper tents this time instead of detention centres. Is there enough room right now to give these migrant children a proper place to stay?
> 
> Trump believes that using tents to house migrant children are cost-effective; providing actual homes for them cost too much money.


No, Trump believes that these kids are criminals as much of their parents for the audacity of them trying to enter the US to escape the violence the US fucking started in their own country. This is the same fucking guy who did as minimal as possible for one of our own fucking territories (Puerto Rico) after a fucking natural disaster (Hurricane Maria) since they were hispanic.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Superstars (Jun 21, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Chie, get the fuck off this site. Your trolling and racism isn't welcome here. Goes to you too, Ichiliebe, Kiba's Slut Boy, and JerseyShoreJesus.


Throw yourself in there too. Especially when you tried to claim their is pro gay agenda in the Bible. You are a hypocrite of the worst kind.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 21, 2018)

"The uploader has not made this video available in your country"

Aw for christ's sakes.


----------



## Eros (Jun 21, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> "The uploader has not made this video available in your country"
> 
> Aw for christ's sakes.


Funny. It works in the United States.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 21, 2018)

*Man Arrested for Possessing Child Pornography Hired to Manage Children at Migrant Detention Center*




> A man previously arrested on child pornography charges worked as a case manager at a major child detention center located in Brownsville, Texas, .
> 
> *Ernesto Padron* is a former Border Patrol agent who was forced to resign from the agency in 2010 after being charged with possession of child pornography, which is a second-degree felony. Padron’s prosecution dragged on and the charges were only dismissed years later due to a massive case backlog which resulted in the statute of limitations being allowed to expire, according to the Cameron County District Attorney’s Office.
> 
> ...




*Immigrant children detained in Virginia facility say they were beaten while handcuffed and left nude in concrete cells*
http://www.businessinsider.com/immi...tention-facility-2018-6?utm_source=reddit.com



> *Immigrant children as young as 14 housed at the Shenandoah Valley Juvenile Center near Staunton, Virginia, say they were beaten while handcuffed and locked up for long periods in solitary confinement*
> * Some also allege they were left nude and shivering in concrete cells.*
> *The claims are detailed in federal court filings that include a half-dozen sworn statements from Latino teens jailed there for months or years.*
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Immigrant children as young as 14 housed at a juvenile detention center in Virginia say they were beaten while handcuffed and locked up for long periods in solitary confinement, left nude and shivering in concrete cells.
> ...



Disgusting.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 21, 2018)

The best people indeed.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 21, 2018)

*Schiff: Nielsen privately said family separations could resume*
http://thehill.com/homenews/house/3...said-trump-administration-could-resume-family



> Rep. Adam Schiff (D-Calif.) on Thursday said that Homeland Security Secretary Kirstjen Nielsen has privately told lawmakers that the Trump administration's family separation practice could resume despite the president signing an executive order to end the practice.
> 
> In a tweet, the California Democrat wrote that he was urging members of the House Appropriations Committee to ensure that no funding would be made available if the policy is restarted.
> 
> ...



Surprise, surprise.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> They are under Bacon's protection. They can act like Nazis and anyone who calls them out gets their post deleted.



Their continuous trolling is the result of incompetent modding. For well over half of their bullshit, their shit wasn't even accounted for.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 22, 2018)

Cant rape us, if we rape them 1st

[HASHTAG]#MAGA[/HASHTAG]


----------



## baconbits (Jun 22, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> They are under Bacon's protection. They can act like Nazis and anyone who calls them out gets their post deleted.



All of you are under my protection.  Everyone needs to realize this:

you can't flame.
you can't use personal attacks.
you can't bait.
you can't troll.
you can post whatever opinions you want.
If you don't like that free speech post elsewhere.  The point of this section is to discuss ideas.  Rather than trying to ban those that disagree with you you're supposed to be debating them.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> you can post whatever opinions you want



That's not true.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 22, 2018)

@baconbits A topic regarding Trump's actions and people's left/right wing views are always going to generate heat when they come into conflict with each other. It's probably inevitable that there's bound to be some of whatever you mentioned down on the list here and there.


----------



## baconbits (Jun 22, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> @baconbits A topic regarding Trump's actions and people's left/right wing views are always going to generate heat when they come into conflict with each other. It's probably inevitable that there's bound to be some of whatever you mentioned down on the list here and there.



That's no excuse for it.  Everyone has passionate views.  That's not an excuse to belittle the other side.  Everyone has to show intellectual discipline and that includes both sides.  The guy who endorsed child abuse just got banned.  No one is allowed to go past the line on either side.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> That's no excuse for it.  Everyone has passionate views.  That's not an excuse to belittle the other side.  Everyone has to show intellectual discipline and that includes both sides.  The guy who endorsed child abuse just got banned.  No one is allowed to go past the line on either side.


Thanks for the reminder. I'll keep what you have said in mind.

Although one thing that comes to mind regarding the whole Trump issue is that, I'm rather hesitant on going against Trump's action without thinking a bit regarding why he's doing these types of actions in the first place. 

Especially since Trump's actions not only bring up controversial issues to the table, but also some positive things as well (that Obama didn't bring).


----------



## baconbits (Jun 22, 2018)

@Vermilion Kn , are you deliberately ignoring that Chie was just banned?  No flaming.  No baiting.  No trolling.  Discuss the issues and if you see something over the line report it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Vermilion Kn , are you deliberately ignoring that Chie was just banned?  No flaming.  No baiting.  No trolling.  Discuss the issues and if you see something over the line report it.



Aw but he was so fun in how dumb be was about everything XD


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> All of you are under my protection.  Everyone needs to realize this:
> 
> you can't flame.
> you can't use personal attacks.
> ...


But you repeatedly allow Chie (who you banned just recently only after nettling by the rest of the staff and posters), Kiba's Slut Boy, JerseyShoreJesus, Ichiliebe and Rax continue to do so with no repercussions. You constantly shielded all of them from any punishment and targeted people who got fed up with them.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 22, 2018)

Pretty sure that all of the guys that you mentioned didn’t actively promote the harming of children + actively promoting Trump’s racist views.

They’re just strongly disagreeing with the view that what Trump is doing right now is completely reprehensible, but there hasn’t been any direct baiting/flaming towards other users here from those guys, I think.

If you think otherwise, links of posts of them directly attacking/flaming other users would be appreciated.


----------



## HolyHands (Jun 22, 2018)

I kinda like that NK lady. Speaks with a lot of passion.


----------



## Pliskin (Jun 22, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Pretty sure that all of the guys that you mentioned didn’t actively promote the harming of children + actively promoting Trump’s racist views.



Well Chie pretty much endorsed the harm of children in a deleted post in the child abuse thread. Of course, more tasteless posts get deleted in general, so I don't know how anyone could link you to them.


----------



## EJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Pliskin said:


> Well Chie pretty much endorsed the harm of children in a deleted post in the child abuse thread. Of course, more tasteless posts get deleted in general, so I don't know how anyone could link you to them.



He's always been a terrible troll, I don't understand why people try to argue with him. Of that same basis, I fail to see what's entertaining about him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ashi (Jun 22, 2018)

EJ said:


> He's always been a terrible troll, I don't understand why people try to argue with him. Of that same basis, I fail to see what's entertaining about him.



Contesting shit that’s either totally wrong at face value or absolutely abhorrent inflates my ego ofc :^]


----------



## Eros (Jun 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> @Vermilion Kn , are you deliberately ignoring that Chie was just banned?  No flaming.  No baiting.  No trolling.  Discuss the issues and if you see something over the line report it.



So, like if someone is okay with other maltreatments like starving the adults, that's also unacceptable, right?


----------



## Zenith (Jun 22, 2018)

Just a watched a video of a goose abandoning her babies, and the family was of 7, the mother and 7 of the little ones... long story short someone in the comments section said "they usually start of with plenty babies, many die and end up with only a few at the end of summer"

Someone else said "just like foxes... foxes also do that"

And this guy says "yeah, just like Mexicans"

Me:


----------



## Eros (Jun 22, 2018)

Zenith said:


> And this guy says "yeah, just like Mexicans"



That's like totally thoughtless.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 22, 2018)

baconbits said:


> All of you are under my protection.  Everyone needs to realize this:
> 
> you can't flame.
> you can't use personal attacks.
> ...



BS, Absolute BS. You are clearly a biased MOD.

Besides those terms are so lacking in definition that they don't matter at all.

Wonder if they can get these captured "Illegals" to build Trumps Wall.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 22, 2018)

Exclusive: Navy Document Shows Plan to Erect 'Austere' Detention Camps - TIME


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 23, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> BS, Absolute BS. You are clearly a biased MOD.
> 
> Besides those terms are so lacking in definition that they don't matter at all.
> 
> Wonder if they can get these captured "Illegals" to build Trumps Wall.



Nah. Seeking support from illegals is more of a leftist thing.

Why the quote marks, though? Did they go through the proper immigration process?



Lina Shields said:


> Pretty sure that all of the guys that you mentioned didn’t actively promote the harming of children + actively promoting Trump’s racist views.
> 
> They’re just strongly disagreeing with the view that what Trump is doing right now is completely reprehensible, but there hasn’t been any direct baiting/flaming towards other users here from those guys, I think.
> 
> If you think otherwise, links of posts of them directly attacking/flaming other users would be appreciated.



Precisely. There is a great difference between not believing that a house is burning and endorsing the act of burning houses.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Nah. Seeking support from illegals is more of a leftist thing.


For the vast majority of undocumented immigrants, they are seeking asylum from the violence the US caused. The whole fucking 'illegal immigrant' thing was started by racists who country.


> Why the quote marks, though? Did they go through the proper immigration process?


Since they are asylum seekers, Luiz?




> Precisely. There is a great difference between not believing that a house is burning and endorsing the act of burning houses.


Which is why you posted deliberate misinformation right?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 23, 2018)

Debating @Rax it's like punching thrash: you get nothing good out of it and get your hands dirty. 

He clearly doesn't know the words "asylum", "refugee", and clearly does not know how long these processes are and that, while going through with them, they can actually be killed. There's a HUGE difference between people who have the time to spend on getting a visa or something and people who are fleeing their countries because otherwise they DIE. Rax also has absolutely no idea what is the spirit of the law and has a batshit crazy notion of how you handle a criminal because he/she commited a fucking crime doesn't mean they can be put through torture as punishment.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 23, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> They are under Bacon's protection. They can act like Nazis and anyone who calls them out gets their post deleted.



Yeah ok good one. 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> But you repeatedly allow Chie (who you banned just recently only after nettling by the rest of the staff and posters), Kiba's Slut Boy, JerseyShoreJesus, Ichiliebe and Rax continue to do so with no repercussions. You constantly shielded all of them from any punishment and targeted people who got fed up with them.



Dude you're the biggest liar here. Just because i have a different opinion about how we should deal with the immigrant problem in this country does not mean I'm trolling or bashing people. I've been back for 3 days and you've come at me repeatedly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 23, 2018)

Those who claim asylum at ports of entry are not being separated from their children, only parents being charged with sneaking into the country illegally and then claim asylum after being apprehended are detained.

Again, people are being completely played by the leftist press.

Like how this crying little girl was used as the face of evil family separation, but her dad exposed the bullshit.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Roman (Jun 23, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Those who claim asylum at ports of entry are not being separated from their children, only parents being charged with sneaking into the country illegally and then claim asylum after being apprehended are detained.



A lot of the ones being put aside for crossing illegally have previously requested asylum and been denied despite having all the right reasons for being granted asylum. One such case involved a guy who got shot multiple times over an extended period of time by gangs. It's people like him who're trying to get away from a shitty, sometimes life-threatening situation but being denied, and so have to resort to less legal methods.


----------



## Rain (Jun 23, 2018)

There's something inherently barbaric about the word "illegals" and the discourse surrounding it.

Dehumanization 101

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Drake (Jun 23, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Exclusive: Navy Document Shows Plan to Erect 'Austere' Detention Camps - TIME



I'd imagine this would piss off the Navy, who really have no business dealing with this. If you're going to force the military to start taking care of immigrants when normally that isn't their responsibility, things probably won't go well for either the immigrants or the military. 

But I am curious as to why these new detention camps are being constructed... Has there really been that much of an increase in immigration since Trump took office, or is there some other reason why Trump feels the need to detain all these people?


----------



## Roman (Jun 23, 2018)

Drake said:


> But I am curious as to why these new detention camps are being constructed... Has there really been that much of an increase in immigration since Trump took office, or is there some other reason why Trump feels the need to detain all these people?



I have a feeling that the rate of immigration hasn't changed all that much in recent years. Trump has had a very strong anti-immigrant stance from before he even took office (WE NEED TO BUILD A WALL), so I'd say it's more to do with him than an exponential increase in the number of illegal immigrants.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 23, 2018)

Rain said:


> There's something inherently barbaric about the word "illegals" and the discourse surrounding it.
> 
> Dehumanization 101



There is something inherently barbaric about sympathizing with people who *break the law* and furthermore justifying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 23, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> There is something inherently barbaric about sympathizing with people who *break the law* and furthermore justifying it.



Weird, that's how I feel about Trump supporters.


----------



## EJ (Jun 23, 2018)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> Yeah ok good one.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you're the biggest liar here. Just because i have a different opinion about how we should deal with the immigrant problem in this country does not mean I'm trolling or bashing people. I've been back for 3 days and you've come at me repeatedly.



You spent a good amount of time of trying to disregard the definition of what constitutes a concentration camp, yet you're trying to call other people liars? Oh boy.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 23, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> There is something inherently barbaric about sympathizing with people who *break the law* and furthermore justifying it.


Trump has been sued multiple times for breaking the law and is currently being investigated along with 20 other Indicted people. Yet he some how has alot of sympathy in the country.
If I had to choose defending a man entering the country illegally wanting to make a better life for himself and his kids 
Vs  a Man who laundered money through a chairty orginization with known ties to the mob   
Im gonna pick the illegal immigrant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 23, 2018)

You’ll defend trump who has broken the law and evaded taxes saying the FBI is out to get him and he’s sticken it to the man
But when a immigrant just wants to become an american and work hard he should be put to death

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 23, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> You’ll defend trump who has broken the law and evaded taxes saying the FBI is out to get him and he’s sticken it to the man
> But when a immigrant just wants to become an american and work hard he should be put to death


I seem to recall Trump dismissively implying that he's had the mafia take care of a few odds and ends for him before. And the kinds of jobs they do range from extortion to money laundering to cold blooded murder. But entering the US illegally if you're not white is far worse apparently. 



EJ said:


> You spent a good amount of time of trying to disregard the definition of what constitutes a concentration camp, yet you're trying to call other people liars? Oh boy.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 23, 2018)

Eros said:


> I seem to recall Trump dismissively implying that he's had the mafia take care of a few odds and ends for him before. And the kinds of jobs they do range from extortion to money laundering to cold blooded murder. But entering the US illegally if you're not white is far worse apparently.



No, just non-American.  A mixed race French jogger accidentally crossed the border while she was jogging in BC, and she wound up detained for *two weeks.
*
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...anada-border-detained-two-weeks-a8413141.html


----------



## Eros (Jun 23, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> No, just non-American.  A mixed race French jogger accidentally crossed the border while she was jogging in BC, and she wound up detained for *two weeks.
> *
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...anada-border-detained-two-weeks-a8413141.html


I almost forgot how much the administration despises Canadians.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 23, 2018)

Eros said:


> I almost forgot how much the administration despises Canadians.



They wish they conquered the ancestors of Canadians in the War of 1812.


----------



## Eros (Jun 23, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> They wish they conquered the ancestors of Canadians in the War of 1812.


Well, we forget that some of us have similar ancestry.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> You’ll defend trump who has broken the law and evaded taxes saying the FBI is out to get him and he’s sticken it to the man
> But when a immigrant just wants to become an american and work hard he should be put to death


Don't bother with Chel. He's a literal racist sociopath who doesn't see Undocumented Immigrants as human beings. He doesn't even fucking care that his rhetoric is the same thing Nazi's used!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jun 23, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> They wish they conquered the ancestors of Canadians in the War of 1812.


America remembers, the north remembers


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Luiz said:


> Those who claim asylum at ports of entry are not being separated from their children, only parents being charged with sneaking into the country illegally and then claim asylum after being apprehended are detained.


Most of these people literally have no where to go BUT the fucking border to claim asylum. Hell there was a woman whose asylum case was only barely able to get through (on the case of DOmestic Violence) and the next day Sessions made that reason for asylum not acceptable. You are such a fucking sociopath.


> Again, people are being completely played by the leftist press.


You're being played by the Far-Right and ignoring the vast amount of cases and evidence. You did vote for Trump since this is the kind of logic I'd see from a Trump voter.


> Like how this crying little girl was used as the face of evil family separation, but her dad exposed the bullshit.


Both of these 'articles' are bullshit and contradict the vast amount of evidence that happened.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Most of these people literally have no where to go BUT the fucking border to claim asylum. Hell there was a woman whose asylum case was only barely able to get through (on the case of DOmestic Violence) and the next day Sessions made that reason for asylum not acceptable. You are such a fucking sociopath.
> 
> You're being played by the Far-Right and ignoring the vast amount of cases and evidence. You did vote for Trump since this is the kind of logic I'd see from a Trump voter.
> 
> Both of these 'articles' are bullshit and contradict the vast amount of evidence that happened.



He's a sociopath for disagreeing with your and your pro illegal immigration stance, that's the issue with the left. Your priority, in case you need reminding is solely for US citizens and legal immigrants, illegals deserve none, no sympathy no matter what. @Luiz  is correct to be concerned about the welfare of legal immigrants and proper citizens over criminals flooding the border.

And being disgusted with the pro illegal immigration agenda.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> He's a sociopath for disagreeing with your and your pro illegal immigration stance, that's the issue with the left. @Luiz  is correct to be concerned about the welfare of legal immigrants and proper citizens over criminals flooding the border.
> 
> And being disgusted with the pro illegal immigration agenda.


The whole 'illegal immigration' crap is purely fucking racist and you know it. You're a sociopath since you advocate _shooting people for crossing borders_ and having no problem with camps. You don't see undocumented immigrants as people, you see them as pests. How can I put it simply: you. Are. A. _*Monster*_. You are a sociopath. You are willing to kill people, women and children, just for crossing the border to escape violence _our country fucking started_ when they're trying to get a better life.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The whole 'illegal immigration' crap is purely fucking racist and you know it. You're a sociopath since you advocate _shooting people for crossing borders_ and having no problem with camps. You don't see undocumented immigrants as people, you see them as pests. How can I put it simply: you. Are. A. _*Monster*_. You are a sociopath. You are willing to kill people, women and children, just for crossing the border to escape violence _our country fucking started_ when they're trying to get a better life.



It's NOT racist at all to not want illegal aliens crossing our borders, and there is NO excuse or justification for it. None. But nice try at labeling your opposition in an attempt to discredit the issue. 

If anything *you are* the sociopath, *a monster* since you want your own citizens and legal immigrants who went through all the hoops to suffer out of your misguided idealistic thinking. It is absolutely illogical to put illegals above the welfare of legal immigrants and US citizens.

See I can play your labeling and name calling game as well, so am I a proper leftist now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The whole 'illegal immigration' crap is purely fucking racist and you know it. You're a sociopath since you advocate _shooting people for crossing borders_ and having no problem with camps. You don't see undocumented immigrants as people, you see them as pests. How can I put it simply: you. Are. A. _*Monster*_. You are a sociopath. You are willing to kill people, women and children, just for crossing the border to escape violence _our country fucking started_ when they're trying to get a better life.


It's a shame that people actually support such egregious mistreatment. I lived in Texas for 3 years. I admit, there were illegals where I was, but most of the people were Mexican Americans who happened to be bilingual. The only beef I had was the blaring Mariachi music they played on Saturdays when they had a little too much beer.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 23, 2018)

You know Obama did the same thing, and the liberal media was silent or did not cause outrage.

Sources:
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/latino/failed-experiment-immigrant-family-detention-n403126

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> It's NOT racist at all to not want illegal aliens crossing our borders, and there is NO excuse or justification for it. None. But nice try at labeling your opposition in an attempt to discredit the issue.


Yes, it is. Since undocumented immigrants are mostly of a different race than you and you see them as nothing as a infestation that needs to be exterminated. You are a racist monster. And for fuck's sake, YOU EXPLICITLY WANT TO _*KILL*_ PEOPLE JUST FOR CROSSING THE BORDER, REGARDLESS IF THEY ARE WOMEN AND CHILDREN! I reiterate, you. Are. A. Monster. You'd be PERFECT for an SS division in World War II since that's the fucking type of thinking they encouraged and wanted!


> If anything *you are* the sociopath since you want your own citizens and legal immigrants who went through all the hoops to suffer out of your misguided idealistic thinking.


Whose suffered from undocumented immigrants? For fuck's sake, we're all descended from 'illegal' immigrants at the end of the fucking day. Oh and guess what: if not for these people coming into the borders...there'd be no needed workers that guys like us don't want to do. There's already worker shortages on farms because of nimrod anti-immigrant policies which you like. Bunch of farms that give us the produce we eat and need every day only work thanks to migrant workers and undocumented immigrants. Oh and by the way Chel? Undocumented Immigrants pay taxes and are known as extremely hard workers, they are working for the American Dream as well. They shouldn't be treated like any other immigrant. And most importantly you sociopath; they shouldn't be executed for just crossing the border. That's what fucking nazi's did.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> You know Obama did the same thing, and the liberal media was silent.


No, he didn't. He only temporarily separated children and parents when there was a specific need (suspected abuse, medical problems, etc.) He never did what Trump is doing, you Trump Supporter.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 23, 2018)

*Question:* How does Trump and the administration treat people who crossed the borders into the US legally, meaning legal citizens who have not broken any laws?

Is Trump trying to deport them out as well, or is he not touching them at all as of now?

If not, maybe Trump's administration is just trying to enforce the law regarding illegal immigrants, as harsh as that sounds. If he actually allowed those immigrants to come in and allowing them to live like citizens, wouldn't it start to encourage more illegal immigration, since the government's actions, in that case, would make it seem like they would be, okay with it?

But yes, all of that comment above is me just trying to understand things from Trump's perspective.

If it were up to me, I'd allow them in at times, but only if they bring their entire family in, and make them promise to follow the laws in the state that they are staying in (as well as the laws in the US). 
Because heck, if you are moving from one country to the other, you might as well try and understand the laws, customs, and whatnot on that specific country, unless you and your family want to be the odd one out or something.
@SuperSaiyaMan12 It would be more beneficial on your end if you tried to break down Chelydra's arguments and why his viewpoint is considered incorrect, instead of attacking him on a personal level. You are not making a proper rebuttal against Cheydra's actual arguments otherwise.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, he didn't. He only temporarily separated children and parents when there was a specific need (suspected abuse, medical problems, etc.) He never did what Trump is doing, you Trump Supporter.


Do you live in the United States?
As a follow up, did you bother to read the links I supplied as evidence? Or did you selectively ignore the whole post and only spoke on things that support your rhetoric?


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yes, it is. Since undocumented immigrants are mostly of a different race than you and you see them as nothing as a infestation that needs to be exterminated. You are a racist monster. And for fuck's sake, YOU EXPLICITLY WANT TO _*KILL*_ PEOPLE JUST FOR CROSSING THE BORDER, REGARDLESS IF THEY ARE WOMEN AND CHILDREN! I reiterate, you. Are. A. Monster. You'd be PERFECT for an SS division in World War II since that's the fucking type of thinking they encouraged and wanted!
> 
> Whose suffered from undocumented immigrants? For fuck's sake, we're all descended from 'illegal' immigrants at the end of the fucking day. Oh and guess what: if not for these people coming into the borders...there'd be no needed workers that guys like us don't want to do. There's already worker shortages on farms because of nimrod anti-immigrant policies which you like. Bunch of farms that give us the produce we eat and need every day only work thanks to migrant workers and undocumented immigrants.



And here ladies and gentlemen is a prime example of the hysterical behavior if the left. Twisting and justifying their with irrelevant facts (hint there is no immigration laws back during the colonization days) the labeling of racism where there is none, go look for any posts ive made where I'm racist towards Mexicans or other people of color based solely off the fact, or where I've been against legal immigration, I will wait. 

Oh let's not forget the Nazi reference, the mainstay of the left.

Protip, you won't since I have no problem with legal immigrants or people of color in general. If they come here legally then they are welcome here.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> @SuperSaiyaMan12 It would be more beneficial on your end if you tried to break down Chelydra's arguments and why his viewpoint is considered incorrect, instead of attacking him on a personal level. You are not making a proper rebuttal against Cheydra's actual arguments otherwise.


Lina...he wants to _kill innocent women and children_ for crossing the fucking border as a deterrent?! Its self fucking explanatory WHY its wrong and why no one in the right mind, aside from racists and Nazi's (who did that sort of fucking thing in World War II), would DO.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 23, 2018)

As an additional Follow up.
I see references to concentration camps here.
Are these children being experimented on? Do you see incinerators and burning bodies? Is there a chimney with human ash coming out of it? Are there gas chambers? .
The answer to all of these is no. So stop fucking bring up Nazi similarities.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Lina...he wants to _kill innocent women and children_ for crossing the fucking border as a deterrent?! Its self fucking explanatory WHY its wrong and why no one in the right mind, aside from racists and Nazi's (who did that sort of fucking thing in World War II), would DO.



So shrieking and name calling is the way to deal with someone you don't agree with, got it. And false equivalency to boot.

I'm trying to study leftists.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> And here ladies and gentlemen is a prime example of the hysterical behavior if the left. Twisting and justifying their with irrelevant facts (hint there is no immigration laws back during the colonization days) the labeling of racism where there is none, go look for any posts ive made where I'm racist towards Mexicans or other people of color based solely off the fact, or where I've been against legal immigration, I will wait.


You are a racist. And I'm not twisting or justifying things. I'm stating simple facts. You want to kill people, women and children, for crossing the border. Said women and children are of latino descent. And the same fucking rhetoric you use is what the Nazi's used. Its not hysteria, its simple fucking FACT.


> Oh let's not forget the Nazi reference, the mainstay of the left.


The Nazi's did and proposed ALL the fucking things you are supporting, so guess fucking WHAT? You get called out on it.


> Protip, you won't since I have no problem with legal immigrants or people of color in general. If they come here legally then they are welcome here.


So you'd want to kill asylum seeker and others just for crossing the border? And yes, you are racist. At this point, you can no longer claim you aren't.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> As an additional Follow up.
> I see references to concentration camps here.
> Are these children being experimented on? Do you see incinerators and burning bodies? Is there a chimney with human ash coming out of it? Are there gas chambers? .
> The answer to all of these is no. So stop fucking bring up Nazi similarities.


This is just the first step. And guess what, children were being experimented on you Trump Supporter. Not only that, sexually abused.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Lina...he wants to _kill innocent women and children_ for crossing the fucking border as a deterrent?


Do you remember which exact comment it is where he stated this?
At the same time, killing innocent women and children for crossing the border is getting seriously out of line; probably because it's against the International Human Rights law to indiscriminately kill off civilians and non-combatants.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> This is just the first step. And guess what, children were being experimented on you Trump Supporter. Not only that, sexually abused.


Provide evidence to back your claims, otherwise you are standing on air. 

Again, drop the personal attacks. I am not attacking you, so common courtesy is that you do the same.  If you are trying to get an emotional response out of these attacks, you will fail.


----------



## Eros (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Lina...he wants to _kill innocent women and children_ for crossing the fucking border as a deterrent?! Its self fucking explanatory WHY its wrong and why no one in the right mind, aside from racists and Nazi's (who did that sort of fucking thing in World War II), would DO.


I think it may be wise, at least for now, to use the Ignore button, man. It's not worth blowing a gasket over. Yes, his views are extreme, and if there is a hell, there is definitely a special place in it for people like him.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 23, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Do you remember which exact comment it is where he stated this?
> At the same time, killing innocent women and children for crossing the border is getting seriously out of line; probably because it's against the International Human Rights law to indiscriminately kill off civilians and non-combatants.


He's said so in the past. He's repeatedly endorsed it in the past when Undocumented Immigration has been brought up. He has no problem with these camps either. He doesn't see Undocumented Immigrants as people deserving rights, he wants to shoot and kill them like they are nothing more than rats.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 23, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He's said so in the past. He's repeatedly endorsed it in the past when Undocumented Immigration has been brought up. He has no problem with these camps either. He doesn't see Undocumented Immigrants as people deserving rights, he wants to shoot and kill them like they are nothing more than rats.


Provide evidence for these claims.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 24, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Do you remember which exact comment it is where he stated this?
> At the same time, killing innocent women and children for crossing the border is getting seriously out of line; probably because it's against the International Human Rights law to indiscriminately kill off civilians and non-combatants.



I've said so in other threads, along with the caveat that I'm *open to other solutions that includes a harsh punishment* for crossing the border illegally.

Of course no one mentions that part.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> I've said so in other threads, along with the caveat that I'm *open to other solutions that includes a harsh punishment* for crossing the border illegally.


Though shooting is the FIRST option you went with.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 24, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> He's said so in the past. He's repeatedly endorsed it in the past when Undocumented Immigration has been brought up. He has no problem with these camps either. He doesn't see Undocumented Immigrants as people deserving rights, he wants to shoot and kill them like they are nothing more than rats.


Is it just me, or am I really thinking that these immigrants should be coming to Canada instead of the US, where the views of immigrants that are coming in are more, lenient?


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2018)

....and he went silent after several requests for evidence. Typical.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 24, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Though shooting is the FIRST option you went with.



Of course it was, illegal immigration is a serious problem that needs addressing as soon as possible, and harsh methodology is required. I've seen first hand how they damage the areas where high numbers of them live, the high crime rates, identity theft, and lower property values are not myths that people make up just because they hate Mexicans or other immigrants.

A harsh problem requires a harsh solution, it's a slap in the face to legal immigrants and US citizens for this travesty to continue.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Of course it was, illegal immigration is a serious problem that needs addressing as soon as possible, and harsh methodology is required. I've seen first hand how they damage the areas where high numbers of them live, the high crime rates, identity theft, and lower property values are not myths that people make up just because they hate Mexicans or other immigrants.
> 
> A harsh problem requires a harsh solution, it's a slap in the face to legal immigrants and US citizens for this travesty to continue.


you are suggesting a rather extreme course of action that is not recommended.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 24, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> you are suggesting a rather extreme course of action that is not recommended.



I'm not suggesting it anymore, I've seen better alternatives, such as Trump's former policy.

I'm just being honest in the fact I have supported such ideas in the past.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2018)

My personal opinion of how to deal with this is more moderate.
Deport the whole family.


Have one representative per `household` apply for US citizenship or dual citizenship at your local consulate or embassy, & *show the intent* to become citizens. Then and only then will you be allowed to `cross the border`

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 24, 2018)

Gassing the Jews and the Romani was Hitler's harsh solution to the problem. Were the Jews and Romani perfectly innocent? The Romani most certainly were not, but they definitely did not deserve genocide. Neither do Mexicans and Hondurans, guys.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 24, 2018)

Eros said:


> Gassing the Jews and the Romani was Hitler's harsh solution to the problem. Were the Jews and Romani perfectly innocent? The Romani most certainly were not, but they definitely did not deserve genocide. Neither do Mexicans and Hondurans, guys.



I've never said anything about genocide, nothing wrong with legal immigrants people, nor people of differing ethnic groups.

False equivalency.


----------



## Eros (Jun 24, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> I've never said anything about genocide, nothing wrong with legal immigrants people, nor people of differing ethnic groups.
> 
> False equivalency.


You still want them all dead. Mass murder is still wrong, regardless.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2018)

Eros said:


> I've been wanting to ditch the electoral college since 2000. Twice now it has cost the majority vote winner the presidency in 20 years. 538 elitists should not get to make such an important decision. Now we're seeing the price of using such an antiquated system.


I`m not sure.

The election map by county seems pretty conclusive.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 24, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> I`m not sure.
> 
> The election map by county seems pretty conclusive.



People on the left want the electoral college abolished is so the leftist states can determine the course of politics of the country and make the rest of the states and their voters irrelevant.

As you know the electoral college prevents New York and California from dominating the rest.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 24, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> People on the left want the electoral college abolished is so the leftist states can determine the course of politics of the country and make the rest of the states and their voters irrelevant.
> 
> As you know the electoral college prevents New York and California from dominating the rest.


Of course


----------



## wibisana (Jun 24, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> As an additional Follow up.
> I see references to concentration camps here.
> Are these children being experimented on? Do you see incinerators and burning bodies? Is there a chimney with human ash coming out of it? Are there gas chambers? .
> The answer to all of these is no. So stop fucking bring up Nazi similarities.


So it i ok to separate parent and kid at the border when they entering US and deporting parent without their kid, while put the kid in "so called concentration camp" just because the kid is not killed in gas chamber?

Just because they dont do the all way, doesnt meant it is not similar


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 24, 2018)

If they were a bunch of poor asylum seekers, they could avoid all this hassle by going to the U.S consulates or the U.S embassy in Mexico. 

Let's be real here.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jun 24, 2018)

Luiz said:


> If they were a bunch of poor asylum seekers, they could avoid all this hassle by going to the U.S consulates or the U.S embassy in Mexico.
> 
> Let's be real here.


Mexico , "Our country so shitty that our people flee to America....then America gives them right back...wtf"


well escaping child labor is a legit excuse since Mexico has the highest rate of child laborers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 24, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> People on the left want the electoral college abolished is so the leftist states can determine the course of politics of the country and make the rest of the states and their voters irrelevant.
> 
> As you know the electoral college prevents New York and California from dominating the rest.



Actually, it is the opposite way around.  Less populous states actually have _more weight _to their individual votes than more populous states because of the way the electoral college was set up.  The popular vote, on the other hand, is a more accurate representation of what the entire citizenry of the United States wants, yet is liable to be overwritten because of the electoral college.

More accurately, the electoral college means the popular vote _*doesn't matter *_across the entire country.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 24, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> People on the left want the electoral college abolished is so the leftist states can determine the course of politics of the country and make the rest of the states and their voters irrelevant.
> 
> As you know the electoral college prevents New York and California from dominating the rest.



I am not from Murica & I think EC is idiotic as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Roman (Jun 24, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> People on the left want the electoral college abolished is so the leftist states can determine the course of politics of the country and make the rest of the states and their voters irrelevant.
> 
> As you know the electoral college prevents New York and California from dominating the rest.



Like I was saying to a friend of mine previously, the reason why the EC ought to be done away with is because it's not an accurate representation of what the people want. When you vote for a leader, the idea is that the one who wins the people's votes is the one who takes office. The fact that that's not what happened should be telling. On top of that, now that I think about it, this is what leads to such a huge divergence between states. The EC discourages unity among states, which makes the US operate disfunctionally as a nation, and that's obviously counter-intuitive.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2018)

Luiz said:


> If they were a bunch of poor asylum seekers, they could avoid all this hassle by going to the U.S consulates or the U.S embassy in Mexico.
> 
> Let's be real here.


What if their only option is to go to the border? Luiz, stop being an sociopath when it comes to these people.


----------



## Eros (Jun 24, 2018)

Roman said:


> Like I was saying to a friend of mine previously, the reason why the EC ought to be done away with is because it's not an accurate representation of what the people want. When you vote for a leader, the idea is that the one who wins the people's votes is the one who takes office. The fact that that's not what happened should be telling. On top of that, now that I think about it, this is what leads to such a huge divergence between states. The EC discourages unity among states, which makes the US operate disfunctionally as a nation, and that's obviously counter-intuitive.


And at this point, there's also the fact that the US House of Representatives has not been increased in size in quite some time. The US government is supposed to have checks and balances. The executive branch of government is too big while the legislative branch is too small. As a matter of fact, in a nation the size of the US, we need a Constitutional Amendment to give each state not two, but 3 US Senators in order to give each state adequate representation in both the House and Senate. For comparison, The British House of Lords has 790 Seats while the House of Commons has 650 Seats. Granted, the British government doesn't have States like the US does. However, the US is vastly underrepresented by comparison when you consider the vast difference in population. We don't need an EC. We need a balanced government in which the legislative branch of government is adequate in size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 24, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> *Question:* How does Trump and the administration treat people who crossed the borders into the US legally, meaning legal citizens who have not broken any laws?
> 
> Is Trump trying to deport them out as well, or is he not touching them at all as of now?
> 
> ...




Watch the intro. Watter's explains what happens to kids at the border. They're only being separated in the parents are doing something wrong aka child trafficking and or drug mules. In 20 days they're returned and sent back back to Mexico.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 25, 2018)

"The mainstream media is lying to you, here watch this Fox News clip!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "The mainstream media is lying to you, here watch this Fox News clip!"



The left *is* unhinged over immigration, you don't need to watch a segment of fox news to see that. Just look here, the absolute furor of simply wanting to curtail illegal immigration has caused.

And I'm not even talking about my more extreme views, or the former methods Trump used, you simply mention people need to follow correct procedure, or the borders need to be secured and the left flips it's shit.

Heaven forbid you actually want to deport the illegal criminals.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> snip



"The left is unhinged"

"KILL ALL THE DIRTY MEXICANS THAT CROSS ARE FUCKING BORDER"


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

EJ said:


> "The left is unhinged"
> 
> "KILL ALL THE DIRTY MEXICANS THAT CROSS ARE FUCKING BORDER"



Way to ignore what was actually said.

Another leftist tactic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Way to ignore what was actually said.
> 
> Another leftist tactic.



hahahaha. No, I understand the stupid-ass point you were trying to make. I'm pointing at the irony of someone like you calling anyone "unhinged" about this topic Mr. "We should kill all illegal immigrants." The ridicule served a purpose. Your argument has already been addressed in regards to "following proper protocol" by myself earlier, it's not a coincidence that you went out of your way to avoid commenting towards that post.

It's funny how when you're shown statistical fact and evidence, you shut your ass up real quick.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 25, 2018)

EJ said:


> "The left is unhinged"
> 
> "*KILL ALL THE DIRTY MEXICANS THAT CROSS ARE FUCKING BORDER*"



You liberals are the only ones saying that.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Heaven forbid you actually want to deport the illegal criminals.


Life's so much easier when you get to attack the position you imagine your opponents have rather than the actual positions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 25, 2018)

Jersey Shore Jesus said:


> You liberals are the only ones saying that.



Nope Chelydra did actually suggest killing all Mexicans. Hell he has even admitted it in this thread.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Life's so much easier when you get to attack the position you imagine your opponents have rather than the actual positions.



It's the only logical conclusion when people sympathize with criminals.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> Nope Chelydra did actually suggest killing all Mexicans. Hell he has even admitted it in this thread.



Incorrect, I said all *ILLEGALS, as they crossed the border* not ALL Mexicans.  Huge difference there buddy, unless your saying all Mexicans are criminals.  It's funny how you drew that conclusion, perhaps deep down your a closet racist, that you think all Mexicans are criminals?

The hypocrisy of the left can run deep.

And given ive seen better methods such as Trump's former policy I no longer see the need for it.


----------



## hadou (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Incorrect, I said all *ILLEGALS, as they crossed the border* not ALL Mexicans.  Huge difference there buddy, unless your saying all Mexicans are criminals.  It's funny how you drew that conclusion, perhaps deep down your a closet racist, that you think all Mexicans are criminals?
> 
> The hypocrisy of the left can run deep.
> 
> And given ive seen better methods such as Trump's former policy I no longer see the need for it.


You suggested killing illegal immigrants as they crossed the border?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2018)

hadou said:


> You suggested killing illegal immigrants as they crossed the border?



Yes, he did suggest that.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 25, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> Nope Chelydra did actually suggest killing all Mexicans. Hell he has even admitted it in this thread.


 
No one has specifically said the word Mexicans... It is pretty racist to think only Mexicans come across our southern border.

We've all been saying ILLEGALS. I do believe in killing known gang members, murders, rapists, drug smugglers(in certain cases), and child sex traffickers trying to cross though.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

hadou said:


> You suggested killing illegal immigrants as they crossed the border?



Indeed. However better ideas and solutions have presented themselves, it's a shame Trump capitulated on them.

A harsh problem requires a harsh solution, harsh crimes require harsh punishment. Crossing the border illegally is one of the more harsh crimes out there.


----------



## hadou (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Indeed. However better ideas and solutions have presented themselves, it's a shame Trump capitulated on them.


Then it goes beyond ideological divides in the political realm. What is worrisome is your humanistic perception. Left or right ideology aside, discussion about killing should not be so callous. To do so borders on nihilism.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

EJ said:


> hahahaha. No, I understand the stupid-ass point you were trying to make. I'm pointing at the irony of someone like you calling anyone "unhinged" about this topic Mr. "We should kill all illegal immigrants." The ridicule served a purpose. Your argument has already been addressed in regards to "following proper protocol" by myself earlier, it's not a coincidence that you went out of your way to avoid commenting towards that post.
> 
> It's funny how when you're shown statistical fact and evidence, you shut your ass up real quick.



You mean statistics like these:





Technically it's a 100% since they broke the law getting here, but let's ignore such technicalities. You can't even admit that they are criminals the moment they cross the border.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Incorrect, I said all *ILLEGALS, as they crossed the border* not ALL Mexicans.  Huge difference there buddy, unless your saying all Mexicans are criminals.  It's funny how you drew that conclusion, perhaps deep down your a closet racist, that you think all Mexicans are criminals?
> 
> The hypocrisy of the left can run deep.
> 
> And given ive seen better methods such as Trump's former policy I no longer see the need for it.



Really, do you remember when you metioned your psychotic idea, it was in one of those threads about the Mexican boarder wall.. so miss me with your bullshit bruv.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

hadou said:


> Then it goes beyond ideological divides in the political realm. What is worrisome is your humanistic perception. Left or right ideology aside, discussion about killing should not be so callous. To do so borders on nihilism.



Humanist useals are bullshit. We will always be in competition with each other, and will always try seek advantage over someone else. Altruistic ideals are self harming.



Death Certificate said:


> Really do you remember when you metioned psychotic idea, it was in one of those threads about the Mexican boarder wall.. so miss me with your bullshit bruv.



I remember my stance very clearly, and it was for killing all ILLEGALS, let's repeat that, ALL ILLEGALS as they crossed the border. Never was it for Mexicans only.

Don't even _try_ to question me on my *OWN* idea. That's one area where you will lose completely.  but go on and keep discrediting yourself.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> I remember my stance very clearly, and it was for killing all ILLEGALS, let's repeat that, ALL ILLEGALS as they crossed the border. Never was it for Mexicans only.
> 
> Don't even try to question me on my OWN idea.



None of which mitigates the insanity or callousness of what you suggested, _because you're still suggesting slaughtering people just for crossing an invisible line on a map._

No due process, no judges and no court cases.  Just a "kill them all" policy no one in their right mind would suggest.


----------



## EJ (Jun 25, 2018)

The person calling for mass murder towards undocumented immigrants is claiming other people are discrediting themselves. While also trying to claim others are unhinged. Just a lot of projection from dude.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> None of which mitigates the insanity or callousness of what you suggested, _because you're still suggesting slaughtering people just for crossing an invisible line on a map._
> 
> No due process, no judges and no court cases.  Just a "kill them all" policy no one in their right mind would suggest.



What part of *was*, don't you get, Trump's family separation policy was a far better idea. As a result ive changed my stance, as ive always been open for a proper new solution. But if that's all your going to harp on for your virtue signalling then there is nothing else for it.

There is nothing callous in ensuring criminals get punished, or is imprisonment callous in your eyes as well?

The sad thing is your "empathy" hurts others notably legal immigrants and US citizens. But let's ignore then in favor of criminals shall we.

Also way to down play our territory and internationally recognized border. I guess you want to abolish said borders too? 

No sense in protecting your property either since they are also divided by invisible lines, sometimes with fences too. And god forbid you have to protect yourself from someone struggling, crossing an invisible line and violating your property because they want to better their life.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> What part of *was*, don't you get, Trump's family separation policy was a far better idea.
> 
> There is nothing callous in ensuring *criminals get punished*, or is umprisimpris callous in your eyes as well?


Depending on the crime that they committed, some punishments may be a bit overboard.

The punishment should probably fit the crime that they have committed, after all.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 25, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Depending on the crime that they committed, some punishments may be a bit overboard.
> 
> The punishment should probably fit the crime that they have committed, after all.


I'm looking forward for the new "snipers for jay-walkers" policy rolling out soon myself.

Should really crack down on scofflaws.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 25, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> I'm looking forward for the new "snipers for jay-walkers" policy rolling out soon myself.
> 
> Should really crack down on scofflaws.


Well, the law isn't that extreme when it regards to jay-walkers, but they do get charged with a fine (and some other stuff) if they are caught doing it, so the punishment for doing it is there.


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

EJ said:


> The person calling for mass murder towards undocumented immigrants is claiming other people are discrediting themselves. While also trying to claim others are unhinged. Just a lot of projection from dude.



It's also unhinged to bring Americans and legal immigrants down to third world status because you want to simply open the floodgates in the name of empathy and all that. That's equally unhinged, the only difference is you can cover it under the guise of humanitarian reasons.

Oh and nice job shutting up real quick when I provided statistics. 

I merely care for different people, the only ones who matter, *US citizens and legal immigrants*.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 25, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> There is nothing callous in ensuring criminals get punished, or is imprisonment callous in your eyes as well?



People are punished based on the severity of the crime they committed.  You _*wanted *_to turn the border into a zone where anyone crossing illegally was simply killed, with no regard for due process or any judicial legislation, a completely disproportionate punishment.

That is what makes you so psychotic: you harp on about "criminals must be punished because of the law", yet your propositions often have no basis in law, and no basis in reason, and involve tossing out pre-existing laws in favor of extreme and unlawful measures.

The so-called "virtue signalling" you hate so much, on the other hand, is the arguments of people *who want the laws regarding illegal immigration to actually be upheld as they were written. 
*
The way you harp on about your position and defend the present administration, it almost seems like you want the entire judiciary system gone because it doesn't suit your vision of a militant, world-dominating America.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chelydra (Jun 25, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> People are punished based on the severity of the crime they committed.  You _*wanted *_to turn the border into a zone where anyone crossing illegally was simply killed, with no regard for due process or any judicial legislation, a completely disproportionate punishment.
> 
> That is what makes you so psychotic: you harp on about "criminals must be punished because of the law", yet your propositions often have no basis in law, and no basis in reason, and involve tossing out pre-existing laws in favor of extreme and unlawful measures.
> 
> ...



Your silly, the military would have been in charge of said policy, *no where* did I say that it should be just a random free for all where anyone with a gun could be running around. It would not have been unlawful since it would have had government authorization.

In this regard there is simply no need for extensive procedure, a crime is committed the very moment they crossed the border. It's not like the military needs to get court permissions. Military already has the procedures in place elsewhere.

For someone so opposed your certainly interested in making me spell out how it works.

But fortunately for your sanity I no longer support that measure.

And stop putting words in my mouth, the judicial system is a necessary check and balance, also with flaws given some are more politically motivated than others.

And sadly you seem to think violating borders is not a crime, let alone severe crime, so your just simply lost on that issue and won't see reason. Your certainly not going to change your mind on that opinion either, which is fine, it's a wrong opinion but your entitled to it.

I see crossing the border illegally in the very same light as rape, pedophilia, treason, and murder. The absolute worst crimes that can be committed. And that will never change.

And of course I'm sure you feel that my opinion is wrong, but that opinion won't change


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 25, 2018)

Lina Shields said:


> Well, the law isn't that extreme when it regards to jay-walkers, but they do get charged with a fine (and some other stuff) if they are caught doing it, so the punishment for doing it is there.


The law isn't that extreme when punishing border violations either.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 27, 2018)

Chelydra said:


> Your silly, the military would have been in charge of said policy, *no where* did I say that it should be just a random free for all where anyone with a gun could be running around. It would not have been unlawful since it would have had government authorization.
> 
> In this regard there is simply no need for extensive procedure, a crime is committed the very moment they crossed the border. It's not like the military needs to get court permissions. Military already has the procedures in place elsewhere.
> 
> ...



It isn't taken as seriously as it should.

People think of illegal immigrants as poor victims being punished for lacking a few papers.

Yes, the asylum seekers are part of the statistics. And so are the drug dealers, criminal factions and child traffickers.

Hell, even some of the asylum seekers aren't actual asylum seekers. Just people claiming to be so in order to cheat the system when they get caught sneaking into the country.

As for this ridiculous scandal, I can only guess what leftists want. I guess they prefer to have children packed in with the adults in areas designed for criminals.

The dreadful separation is merely temporary and the pictures used as "evidence" of mistreatment are out of context bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

